# Tool Chest Refurb



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Some Background*

> UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <

Posted a 'Shop Notes' entry some time ago to talk about a big 'ole pine dovetailed box I bought at a local auction.










Not absolutely certain it was ever a tool chest, but I won't rule it out either. Some points to consider on the tool chest vs. plain box discussion:

- There's no evidence it ever had sliding trays or inserts. Not that they're required, I suppose, but modern authors suggest that's the historical norm. Maybe the builder wasn't norm.

- No mortise lock, only a ring for a hasp / padlock. But then, a lock is a lock.

- It has chest-like handles. They're clinched through (and very cool looking).

- It has remnants of a chest-type lid. Wish there were more of it, but alas.

- The scallop marks from a cambered plane are clearly evident. You could suppose a finished box would have gotten a run with the smoother. But then a tool chest should show more capability. This one could go either way.

- The owner was indeed a carpenter of some merit. He (or his descendant) at least had a Sargent VBM smoother in nice condition, fore and jack planes, a wooden jointer with fence, iron bench dog (no bench though), decent handsaws and a mortising gage that appears to be a rosewood and brass Stanley #77. These tools (and others) were also auctioned off on sale day and most had the same initials marked on them.

- The overall dimensions don't rule out it being a tool chest, and actually seem right for one.

- No skirting for extra base support or for dust control around the lid

One thing is clear, though. If it's going to be a tool chest for me, it's gonna need some work.

- Regluing of the carcase dovetails










- A lid
- Top and bottom skirting
- Wheels
- Interior sliding tray(s)
- Interior saw till

The wonderful blue patina of the old chest is a big reason the antique dealer wanted it.










If I'm going to refurbish this piece into something useable, I'd like to have the new work on the exterior blend in with the original as much as possible. Details for the skirts, lid and interior will come from C. Schwarz' Anarchist Tool Chest and a build here on LJs by Carters Whittling. Overall it's a very, very low priority project.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


I will be tuning in on this show.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Smitty, I restored my great grandfather's (so my dad told me) tool box several years ago for my wife to use. I probably went further with it than I would today, but I still think it came out ok.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam! Should be interesting…

Don- It looks good! You think you went too far with the rehab, or ?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


well, its not a tool box anymore


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Smitty

I've seen tool chest with a full lift out

drawer section, so there were no slides

in it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


You can always reclaim it for the shop. But then you've got a couple in there already… This is my only (will be), pretty sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Jamie, very true, there's a LJ doing one that I looked at earlier this week doing that.

There are a notches at the top of the sides, visible in pics 1 & 3 above, that came from repeated contact with something. A till, perhaps? I have no idea…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


This will be interesting to watch as it comes along Smitty. I love old chests.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


*" I'd like to have the new work on the exterior blend in with the original as much as possible"*

This will be the interesting part for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Me, too.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Im sure you thought of barn wood to help with the blending,but what would you use to age the cuts etc.Or are you planning on using "new" wood and dying,scruffing,staining etc?

Will be a learning experience for sure.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Can you subscibe to a blog series here on LJ's?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


not that I know of Scott. That was my last "improve LJ" request actually.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38028


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


I just find that some of my LJ buddies email notifications get buried in the deluge of daily email. I have missed or been late to some great blog entries.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Does this mean the hoosier is done? I didnt miss the reveal did I?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Oh, hell, it'll be awhile before the Hoosier tool cabinet is done. Cherry is kicking my butt… It's why I went over to the tool chest a bit - pine is my friend!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Brandon, I'm hoping to keep cut edges of the blue board facing down. Aging the fresh-cut dovetails will be interesting, of course. Can't hide anything there. Gotta add some bang, some blue, and some dirt/dust. I'm thing a rasp for some of it, don't know what else. I did the 'dovetail a day' thing so I've got material to test stuff on. We'll see. First to build, then to age.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Smitty, I've got a stack of short pieces of old boards. Do you have a list of what you need? I'll rifle through the pile when I get home. Shipping shouldn't be terrible on some.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Don, biggest challenge is mtl for the lid. Blue board should do the skirts, top and bottom. Got lots of old 1x stock, too, but the offer is outstanding.

Another thing I've considered is painting up yhe thing if I don't like the look. Wouldn't be a sin…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


So, I am I to understand that you may actually stencil it? See, those pictures did help.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Cut-outs of plunge routers, custom jigs and a dremel tool, think. You're the muse, Lysdexic!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Smitty

I have my grandfathers Tool Chest

It is a heavy old thing that has been

across the pond with him and through A

Africa with me

I dont even know what is in there

I might just take a wee look

Jamie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Jamie - give us pictures when you.open the beast!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


It looks to be a wonderful project Smitty. I dearly want to know the route you will take to do this. Keep us informed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


You got it, Super. Thanks for the encouragement, too. Probably paid more than I should have in that I can make a better box from scratch than I have now, without all the strings. But, as a relative always tells me, you sure like to aggravate yourself!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Yep but you saw it and you wanted it. Who cares what you gave for it. You have it and you will fix it.
Go for the gusto Smitty. 
I have a few wood bodied planes that I paid way to much for. Oh well. There mine.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


Its the price of the adventure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


And you consider the price of a tank of gas vs. a life-long tool, it's no big deal at all.

Time to tear this thing down. Next installment soon…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


I like to compare the price of a beautiful hand tool that will hold it's value to the price of dinner out with the family. Look at what that turns into.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


'Kids, it's ketchup and bread tonight again, sorry. But this bedrock #603 was just so nice!.... '

Hmmmmm…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


That's the spirit!

Also, I would like to offer some old wood as well if it helps. Mine are old poplar floor joists from a local factory demolition.. They are 3 foot section 3" thick and 6" wide. I've removed the cut nails. The have two weathered gray surfaces that I could resaw. I'll take a pic if if you think they would help


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


I think a parent should teach about priorities. Good job.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


That wasn't so hard.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Some Background*
> 
> > UPDATED 04 May 2018 to address CHUMBUCKET limitation. kas <
> 
> ...


*Ketchup!*

Kids these days are so spoiled LoL

No ketchup = spare blade


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Prep for Re-Work*

Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.



















These nails, heck, all nails but what's in the hinges, need to come out to take the chest apart completely. Yep, I've decided to dis-assemble the chest. Why? Because, even though the box itself seems to be stable, the dovetail joints are loose and the boards that make up each side have separated. Also, the bottom of the chest is nailed on and apparently stable, but there's compelling evidence these nails are severely rusted. And some nail heads are gone. To get this chest tightened up for the next century of service, the thought of brushing glue into cracks and hoping for the best just ain't working for me. So now to get it apart without breaking it apart…

I began by cleaning the chest with a stiff brush to remove dirt and dust. Then removed a clenched nail that was holding a lid remnant at the right (bent) hinge.




























This single 'lid board' is dovetailed on each end, but too short to be part of a skirt surrounding a lid. So I had to remove it, too.



















The hinges are nailed and clenched in place, and are very stable that way. I'll leave them and integrate the new lid and vintage hinges. There is a crack or two in the top board to address, though.










To re-assemble means total dis-assembly, including the removal of those corner nails. To do that, the bottom had to come off (pulling the side boards apart while the bottom is nailed together will simply result in a splintered pile of old, blue kindling); I'll re-use whatever is salvageable from these bottom boards, but I'm not at all hopeful in that it looks like junk wood. And what better place use crappy stock? J So I pulled the boards apart with flatbar and hammer. Most of the nails weren't doing much at all because little remained of their head. Others were swollen with rust inside the walls of the chest. But everything came out!





































Without a bottom, it was finally time to address those four dovetail nails. Yes, I've been obsessing a bit on them since the day the chest came into the shop… they don't belong there, and it's been clear from the start I'd find a way to defeat them… Anyway, there are no pictures, but after a bit of coaxing I was able to wiggle a 'sip saw hack (metal cutting) blade into each of the joints. A couple trigger pulls and the nails were cut with no damage to the wood. Now to pull this carcase apart!










With the chest knocked down to its component pieces, I noticed something done by the original builder of this chest: his method of chopping the waste between tails and pins left a substantial back bevel in the middle of each cut. Don't know if I'm saying that right, so a picture will help.










Makes for tight fitting joints to the eye, but there's also remnants of glue (hide glue??) in those cavities that obviously had nothing nearby to hold on to. I'm going to opine that it's not a serious structural issue, re: the lack of glue surface, but it's interesting to see how this joinery was done a century ago. As another aside, I held one of the boards in a way to allow the light to bounce off the scallops left by hand planning the interior surfaces. It's what's visible here:










Clearly camber on the iron he used to work these boards! Does it mean this is just a simple box vs. tool chest? Or, like the accountant's checkbook, the carpenter's tool chest isn't the smoothest? I'll never know.
Another construction detail to note is the use of dowels to join each side's pair of boards. The dowels bought the farm long ago, but they're clearly visible and were obviously put there to hold the boards together in the building of chest.










How about a pic of all the metal removed from the chest thusfar?










Glad to be rid of that stuff!

Now to find new bottom material and get the reconstruction underway. Went to the cut-offs bin and was very surprised to find what I did: A pair of boards already joined via T&G and of the right size! I'm not kidding, I don't remember stripping whatever it was and putting it in there, but I'm glad I did. It's got some kind of crate stenciling on one side, too. But what's most important is the size is right (with a little trimming). And because they're already joined it's work I don't have to do. Huzzah!



















So, here's the pile that is the tool chest, including new as well as old bottom boards and a board I found that is blue and ideal for as much skirting as I can make from it.



















And that's a good ending for this installment. Next time, we should have a chest that is all (re-)glued up, with a new bottom. As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


This is an ambitious project Smitty. You got guts my man. Looking forward to see what you can do with it. Oh, and the Hoosier cabinet too! : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


I can see my way through getting the bottom of this chest up to snuff, but the lid specifics are confusing me still. So I'll do the bottom while I'm thinking about the rest.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


What a great path you've chosen to tread Smitty. So interesting to see how the joinery looks and their use of clenched nails. I've found that on some pine I've worked, if you chop out the waste from both sides of the board, the fibres in the centre tend to break away, so I doubt the maker intentionally undercut the dovetails that much. I think there is a lot to be said for removing the waste with a coping saw when working softwoods like pine and then light paring cuts with a very sharp chisel. That would hopefully prevent some of that breakout. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Smitty this is going to be interesting, this is a true restore, how wonderful that you have decided to go the full way here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Smitty,

This one has TLC written all over it.

You may want to check with Cozmo and see if he has any more of that 'REALLY AGED' lumber, left over from his artistic endeavor, posted recently, "The UGLY'. lol

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Very enjoyable Smitty

You are going to have a great box.

You have guts

jamie


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


you've taken recycle to a whole new level. It's fun to watch. I can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a ton of work, Smutty, I mean Smitty! 

You put such passion into in these old antiques that I just love to watch! Looks like another potential heirloom build to me!!! Thanks for taking time for all the photos…can't wait for more….......


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Agreed Terry. Smitty's photos are probably the best on LJs. Not necessarily from a photographic point of view, but Smitty always takes the right shots that tell the story better than a 1000 words. He has an eye for the details that matter. Lovely to see.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gents! I'm anxious to get back at it, hopefully before the week is over. Somehow, some way…


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


"The Old Smitty Work Shop"...sponsored by Folgers.

Great job. This is one of those blogs you can go back to time and again. Thank you.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Thanks ones again for showing how far recycling/restoration can go.
You do not shrink the difficulty (I hope google translation is good here)


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Alright, more Smitty projects!

Smitty i see a Kobalt coping saw on the bench, just take it back now you are only going to get pissed.

Do you ever suspect Andy of lurking in your projects just so he can get a glimpse of your cherry condition Workmate?

Thank you for posting Smitty, it is a real treat to watch you work.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Tony it is a nice Workmate, but if I was lurking in Smitty's shop, I'd probably be looking at his nest of saws and all the other cool tools he has acquired.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


he does have a nice collection.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Andy, if you were lurking anywhere near my shop, I'd have you set up with the workmate in the yard, training this nube on the finer points of sharpening rips and cross saws to the hilt.

That Cobolt, Tony, was bought in Joplin MO last January as an emergency tool when I was part of a two week service project rebuilding homes lost in the Joplin Tornado of 2011. It ended up cutting PVC pipe, plywood, the assorted 2×4, and several piees of steel corner bead before all was said and done. It's now retired. 

Translation worked fine, Sylvain!

Collection? Did I hear someone say Collection? Urgh…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Intriguing update Smitty. A couple questions:

Are you planning to tighten up the joinery? If so, how?
New bottom - got it.
Skirt from vintage blue board - got it.
Love to hear your thoughts on the top….....
Are you going to use new material for the sliding trays?
For the joinery inside, are you going to flatten the inside surfaces?

Like I said - intriguing


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Intriguing questions, Lysdexic…

- I'd like to tighten the dovetail joinery, but aside from joining the boards where the dowels failed, how can I?
- don't have many thoughts on the top, so I'm working the bottom first.
- might use some mtl from the (old) bottom, not sure. Not after a radical departure from what's there, but I don't know how to achieve it. So I'm trying to think through any dados or the like that need to be cut before I re-glue the carcase, and go from there.
- do you think I need to flatten the insides?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Material: I thought about this project as I cut through a parking lot the other day. The business had through a stack of pallets out back. They were gray and whethered. You might consider that. Old pallet wood may make good material for the sliding drawers.

Joinery: I don't know what you can do other than clamp it well upon re-glue up.

I guess the need for flattening the inside surfaces deepens on the tolerances that you want for the drawers. Obviously, a piston fit will require flattening.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Sorry Smit, buy the time I realized what I wrote it was to late to change it. It should be

"he does have a nice assortment"

It took me a while to figure out what you meant by
"I'd like to tighten the dovetail joinery, but aside from joining the boards where the dowels failed, how can I?"

I can see to possibility to strengthening these to hold them tighter. Small biscuits? I can't tell by the photos if this will work, but you get the idea. Or dowels. You would just make sure they never came through the face.

Are all of the DTs backcut substantially? A way to fill that void would be epoxy. (Maybe epoxy and dowels?) Less is more on the epoxy, work from inside so if you get to much it comes out inside.

Interesting project and fun to watch. Thanks for bringing us along on the journey.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


The way I see it, smoothing the inside faces now would affect the fit of the dovetails. And the only sliding tray impacted by the scalloped interior is (maybe) the top one; I have to thicken the sidewalls with material that is then stepped back for however many trays I end up with, another consideration is the carcase itself… It's heavily planed, and it's entirely likey the interior isn't square. The back board, for example, is decidedly thicker on the right than it is on the left side, facing the chest.

Either way, I don't think a weathered interior makes sense, nor does pristine. But I just don't know yet. When I find material I want use inside, though, it'll certainly be settled.  Something finer-grained. Boy, if I had more of the old walnut table that the Roubo cabinet was made with. That stuff was unfinished and had that hand-worn patina to it. I'll think of something.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Don: Biscuits is a great idea…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Smitty I loved the closeups on the tails. Wow it CSI on box construction. Hide glue and a all kinds of old nails. Oh the tangled web you are unweaving. Thank you for the in depth pictures. Most interesting. Please carry on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Dave, thanks, I certainly will. Played with things just a few minutes tonight… the dowels were lined up along a line that was scribed down the entire edge of each board, the face being the reference. The lines are still there, easy to see. Will post pics, it was cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Actually, you can see lines in the dowels pic above. I just didn't observe the first time!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Smitty it looks as if he didn't mark the center but the edge. I love this stuff.
Now on the glue if you can get a little out. Pore some *HOT* water on it and if it melts it was made of horse.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Smitty, forgive me…but that wood looks kind of fork tender…Does it stll have enough structural integrity to get you where you want to be? Since I have never really used reclaimed wood or done a reclamation project, I have no clue what can be done and what cant. This will be interesting to see the progress unfold.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Shane, good question. I did buy other tools and such on sale day, and loaded all of them into this chest. A buddy took one side and we carried it to the truck; it didn't come apart!

But loading it up with iron planes and lots of tools is different. It will be heavy. And then there's the stress of the lid. We'll see…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Prep for Re-Work*
> 
> Take a look at a couple of (re-posted) picture for the nails that are evident… The ones left in the one remaining topper board / original lid, and the nails midway down each corner, holding the dovetail joints together.
> 
> ...


Dave, yes! The edge of the hole was lined, not the center. And I'll see about scraping some glue remnants for 'analysis' as you suggest.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Back to Square One*

Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.





































To get back to four tight boards from eight loose ones means clamps and glue. Oh, and biscuits. Yes, Norm-loving, electron-killing, can't-believe-a-true-galoot-would-ever-use- them biscuits! Why would I do such a thing? Why indeed. Let's discuss for a moment, shall we?

The mating edges of these boards aren't necessarily square, and they have glue residue. Not square, I'm guessing, due to a century of wood movement impacting the boards in non-linear ways. To clear the glue / dirt, I can (and will) use a scraper with some light pressure to for an improved gluing surface, but it won't result in a joint as good as one that were hit with a #8 jointer, for example. Removing material, however slight, increases the change the dovetails won't align, but I'll also do that if it addresses a significant gap. And I haven't mentioned before that the boards are kinda thin for a chest. The back board, for example, is 5/8" thin on one end and ¾' thin on the other (yeah, it tapers).

So for max integrity of the carcase, the dovetail joints have to be glued up tight, the bottom needs to fit well, and the eight boards that make up the four sides of the chest need to be whole. For the latter challenge, I can do what the builder did and use dowels OR I can go with biscuits. The dowels are quaint and all, but for the front, they did fail. And I'd rather use a methodology with which I am more comfortable. Enough chatter, let's move on.

Pick a pair of boards. Any pair will do. I happened to start with the back board of the chest, and it figures the fit of the boards was an issue: a rise in along the center prevented closure at the ends of the board. I thought about it for about a second, then opted to use the #8 jointer as well as a LAAM block to kill the bump via the same method used for creating a spring joint.










On, then, to biscuit cutting. I placed biscuits at each (old) dowel location with small pencil marks placed for alignment of the cutter.










!


















I brought the pieces together and the joint looked great. Glue applied, then, and clamped it up.










Proved a concept, I have a clear path forward, and was sweating like crazy. Time to quit. In the couple days it took to get back to the shop, the second guessing began. Why did I remove material from boards that had fit together just fine for a century? What was I thinking? If that action alters the size of one pin and tail set, will paring for fit create additional gaps up the joint? And will that have an impact on every corner? Gotta do a fit check and see what I've done / try to figure this out. So the next trip to the shop, I clamped the jointed and biscuit'd board upright in the leg vice, grabbed it's side board mate and worked the joint together.




























Snug… Good! Too snug? Maybe. Trim it? Man, I just can't… We're moving forward. Working the other edges, I noted maker's marks in pencil to show pairs and, apparently, faces.










More pairs, more gluing and clamping. Oh, and I planed out a 'bump' in the front panel edges, too.




























I also repaired a couple of slip ends before assembling all side boards with screws. Yes, screws. In a jointed edge, pre-drilled for a counter-sunk screw and applied lots of glued to the pieces as I pulled them apart.





































I wiped all glue sqeeze out from the exterior of the boards; didn't want to plane or scrape residue there! Thing is, can't be too aggressive as the paint comes off with water!










With all side boards in clamps, it was a good time to refresh the inside face of the boards that will be the new bottom of this chest. A good job for the cambered jack plane, I think, so the bottom of the chest carries scallop marks like the sides. It was a fun but very short workout.




























One top tail is particularly nasty, a victim of a very bad chisel job.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Gluing up the whole carcase was stressful. I went with building two halves first, and used a face clamping setup to get 'er done.



















I set the first one on the floor, clamped it with a framing square, and moved on to the second one.










Applied lots of glue.










Then clamped everything together.










!


















With the sides in clamps, I traced the bottom boards and cut them with the RAS, following the lines. They were quite square. A few hours passed and I removed the clamps and was able to move on to nailing the bottom to the carcase. For that, I had a couple options: vintage cut nails or modern cut nails that are sold as masonry (hardened) nails. Because my supply of vintage square nails isn't endless, and this is only the bottom of a chest, cut masonry nails got the nod.

Okay, then. Time to invert the carcase, apply the bottom, clamp it in place and drive nails. First to transfer mid-point lines to the faces of the bottom boards using the #197 gage.










I wanted to avoid driving new nails into the old holes of the carcase, so I drew marks along the edges of the bottom boards for the new nails. 









Pre-drilled the nail holes, of course, because I'd hate to have a side blow-out at this point. And angle was applied to each nail for additional holding power.










Time to drive nails. Masonry nails were way too big, so vintage nails were straightened one at a time and driven home without issue! The end result was a box that's back together and ready for a skirting.

Why not get starting making the top? Well, I've decided to finish off the bottom of the box because it's what I started with, I have the material for the bottom skirt, and I'm not quite sure how I want to build the top and integrate it with the chest…

That's next, so until then thanks for reading!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Holy reclaimed tool chest Batman! Seems like some nervous moments, but you got the ol' chest looking pretty good. I had my doubts on the wood, but it looks like you made it to the summit. Got to be all downhill from here from here…right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Shane, thanks. Yes, it's together and very stable. I'm very happy at this point! Some concerns getting skirting on this thing, but I have a plan. Still nothing for lid progress, that'll be the biggie…


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Great job so far, Smitty. I love how you are preserving the age of the chest, it is obviously a lot of work. Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Smitty " The METHODOLOGIST"

The first thing I learned tonight was, You can't, although I tried, hold your breath through this entire 'blog'.

The second lesson learned, likely the most important, is appraisal, deduction, method, execution, ...exhale.

On the edge of my chair with this nail biter and loved every minute of it. 

Thanks for the ride, Smitty. ...I need a cold compress.

Hope to be back in time for the next episode. - Len


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Jay, I admit to anly having the next two steps clear in my head, with the rest being 'out there' for the time being. And it bothers me more than a little. I'll figure it out though, and that's half (?) the fun.

Thanks again, Len, for the smiles your comments bring! Think I'll have a cocktail and ponder my next moves; appraise and deduct, if you will.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


What the hell Smitty?! Given your title, I kept waiting for the thing to blow up. Kudos to you to be able to convey your angst onto the reader. That's good stuff. That's good writing.

Oh, love that jack. Just my "type."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Square one means a box with five surfaces, the way I got it!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree with Scott and Len's assessment. I was nervous reading the whole post, thinking the last paragraph was going to include the details of how the entire thing just crumbled, followed by a picture of ruble. But after I read it, I got the square one reference. Very clever, and suspenseful. It is just different than anything I could/would undertake, that is why it is so interesting!


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Wow. I agree with he comment above about holding my breath! I was getting stressed just reading this - I can not imagine having it happen in my own shop. OK, now I am going to go read parts one and two. I just had to stop and thank you for taking the time to document the project - a real eye opener for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Kay, glad you liked the read, it was a good day in the shop!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Smitty your doing a great job.

I like that you used biscuits it shows a time line

for when it was restored, should it need restored

in a hundred years. What will they use then.

jamie


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


I just realized I don't know what you do for a living Smitty, and that realization came when I realized in a previous life you were a wood craftsman. It takes more than just talent, it takes vision to do a job like this. It's like you were there the first time, scolding that guy for the nasty chisel job.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Excellent,
I was wandering : shall he have to cut all the ancient dovetails and make new ones, making the chest a bit smaller in the process? But then he will have to color the new exposed end grain in blue. How?
Then, no , it was ok. we can relax.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Jamie, I wonder if it'll make another hundred, despite me efforts in 2012? Fun to ponder.

Re: the bad chisel job, I woder what the motivation was if it not to get a better fit? Hack surface mtl or cut the pin board a little deeper, and he opted to 'thin' the pin? Gotta inspect that specific area for a 'tell,' I think.

Sylvain, it never did occur to me that I could cut new dovetails if didaster had struck, and that would have been better than the recovery methods I had in mind!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


It's going to be a winner!
Looks wonderful.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Great progress. This is my new favorite tv show.

I cannot wait till next episode.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Sam and Mads, thanks, Happy y'all are along for this ride!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Man o man. Job well done Smitty, it looks as if you are well on your way to a great save. You have done miracles. The original builder would be proud.
The pictures are great. Well done!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Lol, sometimes i wonder what the maker would think. I'm either saving a tool chest (good thing) or spending way too much time on a scrap box. . Who knows?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


I like to think he would be proud.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


I like that marking gauge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Love the #197 and the #198 (double arm guage). The ideal mix of brass, rosewood and steel…

Dave, I'll go with that.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Someday I'd like to hear how you developed a love for all things Stanley.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


I'll have to think about how that happened, because I don't readily know.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


The Stanley salesmen hypnotized him. With a sweetheart plum bob.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Ooo… I don't have one of those yet…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


I bet if you flip that typewriter over that Snoopy is typing on it says Stanley.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Without a woodworking influence growing up I always associated Stanley with those screwdrivers with a yellow plastic handle. Otherwise, I never gave the company much thought.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Neither did I. My go to framing hammer is a Craftsman, as is my tape measure. I use Lufkin stick rules, and Porter Cable power tools. Vintage Craftsman stationary tools, too. But hand tool work, planes specifically, began with Schwarz's blue Workbenches book and was sealed by spending many, many hours on Leach's Blood and Gore site and ultimately seeing all the Stanley tools in his newsletters.

That would have to be the start of it. That the tools are quality and available keeps feeding the affliction.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Compelling to say the least. Wonderful show, i agree. 

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


you'll need to shot for this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-SW-SWEETHEART-TOOL-BOX-OLD-WOOD-PLANES-VINTAGE-CHESTS-/130728412421?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e70054505


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Back to Square One*
> 
> Each of the four sides are comprised of two boards, and the dowels 'n glue that held those pairs of boards together bought the farm decades ago. But for the front board, where I was able to get them apart and check out the locust (?) dowels.
> 
> ...


Holy Sweet Heart! WOW down.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Skirts are for Tool Chests*

I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:

- Two long boards, front and back
- Two short sides










I want the blue and/or weathered edges to be 'up,' and cut edge down on these boards, and each rip of the blue stuff yields a long and short skirt blank. We'll see what's left of 'ole Blue after that. Last question before I can cut wood: How wide (high?) should the lower skirt of this chest be? Here's what I know:

- I plan on putting this chest on wheels that extend about an inch below the bottom skirt. In other words, the bottom skirt will extend beyond the bottom of the chest by 1 1/2". Why? It's the original chest I want to see more of when all is said and done, not my additions. So less is essentially more when it comes to these skirt boards. That said, the bottom piece will be the widest.
- The upper skirt will match up with the lid skirt, and I don't want the some of those parts, when the lid is closed, to make the chest appear top heavy. A certain width is required, though, due the hinges being set where they are.

I got my copy of The Anarchist's Tool Chest back from Dad (he had stalled in his reading, not a hand tool guy) and found his lower skirt was six inches, upper was only wide enough for a single dovetail. That was a good touchstone, but of course his toolchest is much larger overall. So anything I get that approaches 6" is good.

What I can't get over is the 3/4" thickness of a lower skirt. Three-quarter inch stock sticks out very proud from the chest, and it's not attractive at all to my eye. It's not a perfect reference pic, but here's the chest w/ such material underneath and up the edges.










When I stood those corners up alongside the chest, they were simply too thick. So I'll reduce them via lunchbox planer to something less, for sure. Over to the blue board, then, to mark and cut it into pieces. I do want the top edges of the lid and bottom skirt boards to be painted edges, so I'll orient the cuts with that in mind. No pictures of ripping 'ole blue, but I used the table saw and have enough left to do the upper (or mid) band board on the carcase, I think.

Then I went the easy way and used the lunchbox planer to thin the skirts boards to something around 5/8" vs. the 7/8" it started out as… How about some actual woodworking now? I started on the left side as I faced the carcase, with the bottom skirt board cut at rough length. I marked the board for the width of chest, then added the thickness of the front and back skirts to each mark. Sorry these pics aren't intuitive… I can't recall the order they should be in, but they do convey the degree to which I attempted to mark the skirt boards to fit snug.



















Dovetailed the back end, repeated the process for the back skirt, but started by setting the marking gauge.










Used the Diamond Edge to cut the tails, no lines to follow. Just an angle I felt was right, and one I could repeat.










The waste was cut with a coping saw, then cleaned up with the SW #750 re-issues. Here's my setup for chopping waste on this project:










Then transferred the tails to the pin board via marking knife.









Ready to clean the pin board.


















And I love a picture of a workbench in use!









Fit check!









Looks good.

So through the magic of the internet I was able to complete the second front corner and was ready then to mark the side boards and back skirt board for length cuts… Only one chance to do this right, so lots of clamps per the Schwarz' instructions and a picture tells the tale.










The skirt will extend past the bottom of the chest an inch and a half to help hide the wheels I'll add later. Here's a solid aluminum break manifold for a QF-106 that I used for a gauge; it happens to be exactly 1 1/2" thick!









Finished all dovetail corners, and prepared the four sided skirt for a look!



























And here it is on the floor of the shop, with the remaining blue board ready for the next upper skirt.










So I've got to get said skirting attached permanently, then cut, dovetail and attach the upper (mid) skirt using the blue board that remains. Oh! Something else missing, you say? A lid? Hasn't that been the problem since we started this journey? : - ) I guess a lid is also on the agenda, then! As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


nice addition… one skirt..I mean step at a time


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


 I knew what you meant… Yeah, it's going slower than I was hoping it would, but Shop is Hot… Half hour in there and I'm dripping wet, so it's been an after hours affair to get anything done.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


If I say "nice skirt" are you going to hit me with your purse?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


pretty nice Nancy. (its got to be nancy now you've got your skirt on).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Heck no, might break a (cut) nail!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Focus, gents…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Smitty,

Great to get this back the loop.

I've been waiting for the next

part.

I'm going to take your lead/example

on the skirt. I like your attention to detail

and it was you who noticed the fine detail

on my chest,


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


*Oh! Something else missing, you say? A lid?*

Did you see on my chest lid, there is a iron

plate around the top? It is drilled & countersunk


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Fantastic blog Smitty. I really admire your tool skills and the care with which you're restoring that old chest. Looking forward to the rest of the restoration.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Jamie, I did not see that! Will have a re-look!

Thanks, Andy. That close-up of the DE was for you! 

Chris, all progress is good progress!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Nice update Smitty, the chest is looking better and more sturdy with every update. Are you planning to leave all freshly made cuts with exposed grain as they are, or is there a way to blend them/age them a bit?


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Looking very nice. I was wondering about the finish on the new cuts also.

Each time I scroll down a bit more on this blog, all I can think is "there is no way he is going to make that work" - and then you do! This is better than a serialized television show!


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Great story once again.

Off topic - what did you use to countersink your dog holes?

Thank you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Off Topic - A router. It's the last time I used a router…

Shane and Kay - not sure re: aging the ends and new cuts. But know that it will get worse before it gets better, because the entire lid will be different. So I'm kicking that can down the road as something I only have one board's worth of control over at this point. Stay tuned, I guess…


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...





















You can see the iron on #2


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


SO many project!! I'm working on my new (old) planer at the moment, but this is making me want to build the new top to my tool chest. So much shop work, so little time.

*Jamie*, I love that top. I keep looking for some vintage metal corners every where go. I did some metal edges on this bar cabinet and may find some rusty angle for my chest top.

*Jamie*, is one panel raised on the top and the other not, or is it just the picture?

One thing you have going for you *Smitty*......time will age the new cuts, and it happens quicker than you think.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Smitty I love a tail first kind of guy.. The skirt was done very well. I have just about as much fun looking around your shop as focusing on the project at hand. It is coming along very well, very well indeed.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Thanks for giving new life to a wonderful chest.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Jamie - Ditto what Don Yoda said above, and add that it gets better each time I take a closer look.

Don - 1-800-Waa-aaaa for Too Many Projects. . And I've thought about what you've pointed out - the color of the exposed cuts will change (darken) quick. I'm not in a big hurry to apply color to anything until all is built and assembled. Old saying is 'Good, Fast or Cheap - pick two.' So no hurry. Material choice is what's top on my concern list at the moment, both outside and inside mtl.

Super - As always, thanks for stopping by!

Rich - It's getting there!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Great blog Smitty, I'm sure you will find a way to blend everything in nicely, after all who would have thought you would find more blue wood to use on the restore! I bet you could just wipe on, wipe off some blue paint, it will soak into the unpainted surfaces and wipe off of the painted surfaces.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


I had something similar once. I took some water based paint and thinned it to almost nothing but tint (this happened to be red). It work pretty well.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


LOVE IT.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Re: thinned latex is exactly what i'm planning. I'll take a scrap with orig. color to the BORG and have them color match a pint or so… Less will be more, and i know already the old color wipes off w/ a damp rag. Then I'll throw dirt clods at it.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


LOL, then throw your keys at it a few times.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


*Don* it is just the shrinkage of the panels

I think it may need a refurb. 

If the Doc can get me fixed on Thursday

I've a lot of catching up to do.

I love my job


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Smitty, just a suggestion. For the paint, get a sample instead of a small can of "real" paint. The tintable samples don't have all the additives for hide, sheen, scrubablity, etc. so they are a lot easier to thin and will not cover up the wood grain near as much. Also, if you decide to distress the new cuts with dirt or oil, the sample color will probably absorb a bit of that and allow it to embed. Paint will resist the staining.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


How does one get / ask for a 'tintable sample?' never heard of such a thing !


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


He may be talking about the little sample bags of paint that you can get now.

Anyway, you went on a trip didn't you? Any progress?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Yep, and Nope. All projects just sitting while I do some outside work frm the honeydo list. Replaced part of a brick sidewalk, replaced glass in a dvl hung window (glazing a window still sucks, never liked that activity) and moving some plants around in the yard. Mid sept before quality shop time is likely…

Your bench is looking quite amazing. Not having a flush deadman is curious. Don't know if there's a downside for sure. What you think?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


You went to DC?

My wife is being very understanding about the bench completion. I will take a break once it is done and focus on many neglected aspects of the house and yard.

I went out to the shop and measured. The deadman sets back about 1/8". I am not quite sure what I did wrong. Still, I would defer to your judgement. You have used a deadman much more than I.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Yep, DC. Had an excellent time there. Met my congressman in his ofc for a 30 minute meeting, did the museums and Library of Congress, Capitol, all the monuments in and around the Nat'l Mall, the BEP, Ford's Theatre, Nat'l Archive, etc. Kids can now say they've been. 

I'm thinking you'll find a way to add a shim behind larger panels and/or boards that you wish to clamp up to the deadman, and maybe, someday, will laminate something to the face or make a new one. Maybe not, of course, but if I might predict the way you'll see it, once something twists and you have difficulty jointing the edge, you'll not like it. I could be totally wrong, hope I am.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Met your congressman huh? As I get older I am becoming more intrigued with politics. Maybe I am beginning to feel that I have something to say. Occasionally I even consider running for office. But there is no way. Not quick enough to speak on my feet and had way too much fun as a younger man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


I've been on the local city council and the zoning board, and hate politics. I'm much more of the mind that such positions should be public servants, and really wish I'd see more of them in that vein. But there's too much polarizing rhetoric out there (here on LJs, too) vs. people who truly want to learn and discuss. All the major issues have middle ground that no one has the backbone to truly explore because of ideologies. But I digress.

The Schwarz has a very timely post on his blog today on insides of toolchests… I'm really looking at stealing some of the ideas on saw till and drawers for this one. We'll see. The way I do things, what should be the easy finish ends up taking longer than the major builds. Love to aggravate myself, I guess.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that blog. Good stuff I thought. You know the devil is in the details and thus, it is appropriate the small drawers and tills take the largest amount of time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


What'd you think of the pull-up saw till thingy?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Clever. Limited space but clever. If you are trying to increase surface area to mount your saw you can make it two sided. So in the cross sectional diagram the saw till is an I-beam.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Depends on how many saws you want to commit to the chest. I think three (rip, xcut and dovetail, no sash), and be done. It's a smallish chest.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


I was chairman of the local planning board for a little over 10 years. Scott, I'm just the opposite of you, as I get older I want less and less to do with politics. I tend to look at things logically, and there is just no logic in politics.

I'm still looking for a way to incorporate tool chest into my shop more. I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Thinking about and doing are completely different.

I was involved in politics once. I was the student body president in the 8th grade. Unfortunately, or fortunately, I was impeached by Mr. Capps the principal. I was caught photocopying my ass cheeks on the new Xerox machine.

True story.

Impeached as the 8th grade student body president. I am so proud of that. It has been down hill since.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Smitty, did you find some paint for the cut ends? I missed your earlier question when it was posted, sorry.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Scott - That's hilarious. I bet you were well embarrased when he caught you. Actually you reminded me of an incident that happened to me.

When I was about seven or eight, my friend and I used to like dissecting golf balls with our penknives. Once you sliced through the outer shell, you got to a web of eleastic bands that started to ping off. Inside them was a ball filled with what I can only describe as puss. Anyhow, we needed more golfballs to fuel our new found hobby so we walked to the local golf range and started picking up all the balls that had been hit over the fence. In my naivety I thought they were fair game. We literally stuffed all of our pockets with golfballs and started walking home to disect our stash.

We didn't get far before a van pulled up in front of us. Two men from the golf range got out and asked if we'd stolen some balls. "No" I said as one fell out my pocket and rolled along the ground. "I think you'd better come back to the manager's office" they said. The manager made us empty our pockets all over his desk. Then he reached for the phone and said "Well I guess I'd better call the police." Faced with a life behind bars, I proceeded to wee all over his carpet.

In the end, he let us off with a warning.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Smitty … lookin tight on those DT's, once day ill try my hand at those.

Brit & Scott - you guys had me crackin up. Ass on the glass and wee on the carpet, priceless stuff i tell ya.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


LOL-really.

After he cleaned the piss up I bet he thought twice before intimidating young men in the office.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


So it was 11th grade english class. This is back when bringing a bullet to school wouldn't get you in jail for life. We had to do a presentation on how to do something. I chose bullet reloading. It was presented by everyone putting their desk in a big circle. At the end of the "how to reload bullets" presentation I planned this ahead of time with a buddy of mine. I took a loaded bullet, held it up and said, "now even though this bullet is loaded, it will never go off unless its struck by a firing pin in a firearm" I then tossed it onto the air so it hit the floor about dead center of the circle. Just as it hit, my buddy popped his lunch bag. A few of the girls almost fainted, a couple people headed for the door. My teacher didn't see the humor either.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


not sure why, but someone pissing their pants made me think of that story.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


LAughing out loud - again.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Priceless.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Great stories guys! LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


This thread has to be the place to be today,,, awesome stories of demonstrations, impeachment and balls! Lol and all that rot! 

No paint yet, JayT

Chrisstef -Thanks, it's probably my favorite bench activity.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


I peed the bed when I was piss drunk with this girl I hardly knew. I stumbled out the door and slept in my car in a parking lot across town, never to speak to her again…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I wonder why she didn't call?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Don and Scott yall have my vote. That was funny


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Sam, ive got a similar story except the ending was a little different … she married me! No more 22oz. Guiness' for this guy. But still bright red with embarassment to this day. My buddys wife peed in a truck once … his sweaters smelled funny after that.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


I was not interested in marrying her, that's why I was ASLEEP in her bed.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Sam, I believe,you ;^)


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Thought you might find this interesting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Very, very blue. I'll thin the color considerably before applying to this thing, and hope that it comes out alright…

Next Blog Installment is here.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


I wasn't implying that you go with federal blue which I agree is startlingly blue. I just it was an interesting case of some dude refurbing an old chest.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


I certainly identify with that guy, too. He had alot to work with, more than me for sure. Good to see another one pulled from the bring.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Skirts are for Tool Chests*
> 
> I need four sides of skirting for dovetailing in a way opposite the main body of the chest. As in, tails are cut into the face board of the main chest, but will get cut into the side boards of the skirt, to counteract each other and increase overall stability. I'm only able to get the bottom skirting entirely from my blue board:
> 
> ...


Fixed Photo(CHUM)bucket links in this blog installment today. smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Everything Below the Lid*

Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job. 

Where in the heck am I with this refurb? Last installment says I 'completed' the lower skirt, but what's pictured includes a skirt that's not yet permanently attached to the chest. Issue? Well, kinda. But that's not what this installment is gonna cover. Instead of the base, I've moved to the middle of the chest to work the upper (or mid) skirtboards. So here we go.









The chest came with very little hardware: two handles, two hinges and a staple. (Per that fancy interweb, the ring of a hasp lock mechanism is called a staple. Who knew?) Well, because the upper (or middle) skirt needs to sit on or around ½" from the top edges of the chest walls, the staple is in the way. Sorry, but a couple of nipper cuts and it was no longer original equipment.


















Went around and around re: the dimension of the middle skirt, but settled on what the donor material had to offer in context of some additional input from Carters Whittling and Chris Schwarz. (Narrow is the way to go for this band.) So the last of the blue board was measured, cut to width and thicknesses with the #6 (just to use something different) in prep for dovetailing and ultimate install as the bottom will be  .




































Sounds boring, right? Well, smooth was not meant to be, as two events conspired to force deviation from the plan.
First was measurement. Because the chest itself is not exactly square at the corners or even flush at the faces, marking the baselines on the front pin board became an issue. What does 'not square or flush' mean? How about a picture…









Corrections done with the SW #18 block.









And after:









Dovetails for the corners went without a hitch, at first.


















But only after the tail boards were cut and I got to final fitting of the front and two-side assy that the second problem hit me: the long, front piece was too long, and the side boards weren't able to press tight at either of the front corners. So I took a page out of the original builder's book and thinned the tail a bit.



























This I'll have to trim later.

With the fit challenge addressed, I moved on to cut the tail of the right, rear-side skirt piece. But instead of marking the tail and cutting material away from it, I remove the tail from the piece. So my plan to surround the upper part of the chest wasn't going to happen, alas. So I marked the two sides and cut them each to length, then glued up what I had: a three-sided skirt.


















It's really okay, though, in that I would have had to dado away material where the surface-mounted hinges are and wasn't looking forward to that at all. What it did force is the use of glue and clamps and seven screws, countersunk and driven from the inside of the chest for additional strength.


















Now for the lid assy, starting with material choice: boxalder.









These are table extensions I paid $5 for at the sale the toolchest came from. It's not pine, of course, but it's clear, stable and very workable with hand tools. Cut it and it smells kinda sweet, although it has not red streaking. Anyway, on with jointing, then ripping and thicknessing.




































A shot of dovetail layout…









then through the miracle of the internet, the top's surround was done!









At this point I measured and cut and T&G'd four 'sides' for a center chest lid.



























And I'm ready for the raised center panel. And my first choice is to press the former (crappy) bottom boards back into service.










Will it work? Tune in next time! Until then, thanks (as always) for looking!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Yes Smitty, but it is progressing

I like the way it is going and utilising the

old floor is great. It sure will confuse the experts

in a hundred years time. LoL

Will the inside of the lid be flush to hold saws?

jamie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Hey, Jamie!

Mix of woods will confuse, but they'll surmise 'times were tough, so he used what he had.' 

Inside won't be flush, I don't think. I'm thinking about a pull-up 'drawer' for three saws, like the example Schwarz recently posted on his Lost Art Press blog…


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


This one?

http://blog.lostartpress.com/2011/04/11/the-wrong-idea-about-%E2%80%98the-anarchist%E2%80%99s-tool-chest%E2%80%99/


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Smitty - I hope you know how much good you are doing for the world. You are a vicarious avenue of dreams and hopes that I have for my self and my potential with wood working that I am unable to explore at this point in my life. Having a 4 year old and a 4 week old does not allow for a lot of time right now, but you help ease the nerves. Thank you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


This one:

http://blog.lostartpress.com/2012/08/08/your-complete-tool-chest/

Sam- Been where you are, loved it even though I may not have known it at the time! Brought my oldest to college over the weekend; time flies, my friend, and I know where you're coming from.  Thanks!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Chest is looking good…thanks for the lessons again!

Smitty, your photos have kept me mezmerized for 15 minutes at least…my brain isn't sure whether to focus on the woodworking skills you're showing…or just the shameless tool porn. Both are pleasing!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Smitty, you've got me stopping at all the old hardware bins in flea markets now, looking for anything stamped Stanley. You managed to take my insanity to a new level, but then, what are friends for.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Enjoying following along with your chest rebuild. Especially like the way you adapt to what the chest will "give you" meaning that you work with both the limitations and opportunities (reuse wood floor) it presents.

And Smitty-you don't ever have to apologize for posting tool porn


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Looks great Smitty. I like the idea of the pull up saw drawer


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Terry - Thanks for the smile! Not the most comprehensive update I've done - could have explained the thicknessing process a bit, for example, but didn't want the blog to get too far behind the memory vs. photos curve.

Don - You're welcome. ;-)

Brad - Duly noted, no more apologies forthcoming. And yeah, I've done a fair share of 'rolling with the punches' on this project. It's one of the things I like best about refurbs, too.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Always wonderful to see your work. Thanks Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Mos, I'm already intimidated by all the tricks to be pulled in completing the interior of this chest. I hit a wall with my wall hung for (probably) the same reason. I know I want three drawers, plus this saw pull-up. I don't have wooden moulding planes to worry about, and may even put a hinged lid on the top till. Not sure. It is clear, though, that I'm outfitting this chest for one of my kids, for the 'someday' he/she may be ready for it. Another? Who knows…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tony.

I'm wondering if not having a M&T joint at the corners of the lid 'frame' is a real concern. Somebody sits on the chest, will it collapse? Standing on it, same question… Build it and test the frame and panel before assy to the lid, perhaps?


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


In your previous post you spoke about a plinth of 1/2" being too much.
In this blog C. Schwarz also figured a way to make it more elegant :
http://blog.lostartpress.com/2012/08/06/something-on-my-chest/


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Sylvain, I took a look at Schwarz's link you posted. I would love a shop with finished hardwood flooring.

Carry on


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, Sylvain, I will be adding that touch to the skirts. Especially the lower one (if I ever get it permanently installed, that is).

I have enough 6" t&g pine floor (salvaged) to do my shop area, Don. Someday I just might clean the puppy out and install it. Might need the help of a New Yorker to get it done, too.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Smitty, as usual, the progress looks great. The amount of pictures really helps show the time, effort and decisions that are involved with a project like this.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Smitty the time and care you are taking with this piece is wonderful. Keep the good work going. Most would let the chest go one to the happy hunting ground. You sir are fighting to bring it back to life.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Wow, I like the fix with the dovetails, I always wondered how you would get those skirts tight. Sweet shot of the T&G, I love that plane, it always makes me smile.

Great project, its great seeing how you overcome the unique challenges of making a faithful restoration.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Guys! Don't know how 'faithful' the refurb is, but I'd at least insist it's respectful. It's really gonna be critical to age it and color it in a way that doesn't kill the spirit of the piece. We'll see.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Nice pictorial and update Smitty. But, just for the record, I havent given up hope on the hoosier.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Smitty, a fun blog post as usual. Your comment on the lack of square has me anxious as the the interior construction. It's kind of (insert Larry the Cable Guy voice) - "watch ya goin' to do now?"

Shane you have a wonderful knack for the "pat on the back and jab in the side" comment. ie

Great job. I bet the next installment will be better
Nice update. I'm sure you will be done soon.
Nice report son. I haven't forgot about the B or above average you promised.

LoL


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Yeah…it is true, but the hoosier intrigues me. Just like your bench, these are projects I want to see done, and being used in all the glory they deserve. It is Smitty's fault for building such suspense!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


It intrigues me too, Shane. But it appears this chest will be lidded and closed up before the cabinet hangs. Oh, well. Gotta have a 'to do' list!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I think the inset-panel-from-bottom-boards plan just might work.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I like the order at which you are progressing. It's different than I have seen before but I think it could have some distinct advantages (I speak mostly of fitting the skirt for the lid at the time you did)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work.
Lovely to see the progress.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


RG - Several steps planned to get the lid components (raised panel, frame insert and skirt) assembled and fitted. I confess to not knowing another way, but my approach grants max fine fitting via handplane… Go figure. 

Thanks, Mads, and smiles to you!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Silk purse, or sow's ear?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


That's the bottom boards?

Hmm…..time will tell. Nice T11 :^)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely Smitty.
My two year old grandson would say "Pawpaw mmmmm plane."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Yep, bottoms. Let's what happens (besides a dull iron). And yeah, I love my $5 jack, T11….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


"mmmmmmmm, plane!"

Love it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Getting somewhere, anyway.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


That is a big split there and on the left side you will be chamfering through a big ol' knot. I like it.

In fact, sir, that thar knot my need to be addressed by a lower angle of attack. Might it be time to break out the shiny #62?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, my good man!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


From the pics above, it appears that you have already jointed, glued, and trimmed those bottom panels. Yes? No?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Jointed and glued with biscuits, and cut to rough dimension. If it doesn't clean up or shape well, I'll find something else.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Did I miss that pic? I don't thnk I did.

Regardless, really why wouldn't it work? The split?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Glued it Sunday, planed tonight, will smooth and try to groove an edge later this week. It's cupped on one end, maybe too much.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I would have split it at the crack and reglued it Smitty. You could do the same with the cup, or does that make it to narrow?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Don, That's a solid idea re: the crack. The cup, though, is fairly pliable and I think I can work around it.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Solid - crack. Well done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I love the sig line. Smart judge.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Looking good Smitty.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


+1 on split and reglue of the crack.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I know it lets dust in, so I was thinking a resin filler because the crack does add character (something this chest is seriously lacking…)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


that will look good too!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Need to find a suitable product that doesn't cost an arm and half a leg, though. The stuff Schwarz used on his bench would run $35, plus shipping, to fill a single crack. That's nuts.

Old school would be to mix sawdust and wood glue…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


how would you get it in the crack and smooth enough without sanding?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


scraper, then a little bit of smoother action (#4)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I've had decent luck oozing glue in then squishing sawdust into it. Thats a big crack though, you'd need a way to stop it on the other side.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I have some time to spend on it tomorrow, so I guess it'll be resolved one way or another, soon enough! (I have no idea what I'm gonna do…)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I've also picked up shavings off the floor and glued and stuffed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


The Maker jointed and dowelled the sides, so if I want to do anything true to the original it'd be jointing and joining the pieces after pulling apart the board. Gotta see how much width I have to work with. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


What about good old putty? I think you call it putty your side of the pond too don't you? That's cheap, although it doesn't add a lot of strength. Other ideas are:


add a couple of struts from one side of the frame to the other and nail/screw to the lid to bridge the crack.
butterflies a la Superdave.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I just use these tools to get rid of my crack


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


i just pull my pants up…............


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Okay, Scott, you now suck again.

Butterflies or wood putty. Wood putty will crack (queue the peanut gallery) and butterflies… interesting. I'd have to *gulp* learn something because I've not done them before…

This thing is gonna get color, weak though it may be, so perhaps I ought not sweat it too much. It's a crack in an inset panel. Once I get a straight edge laid on it, things will be clear. If I can joint it out and stay in size, I will. If that'd cut it too close, could I scarf another small scrap from cutoffs of the old bottom OR of the sliver left from the orig lid and get satisfaction?

Too much think, not enough do for my tastes.  Shoot the engineers, time to get on with production!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


In Ireland, the 'Crack' or 'Craic' is positively encouraged. Often when you meet an Irishman you will hear the word craic. For example…

"It was great craic." 
"She's great craic when she gets going." 
"He's great craic when he has a few pints on him." 
"What's the craic?" 
"How's the craic?" 
"The craic was mighty."


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


you guys craic me up


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Not to be confused with "Crikey" of Aussie utterance, like "Blimey"?

"Crikey, that's a huge Croc!"

But tomorrow night, y'all can ask "How's the craic?", and I should have an answer.

Crikey!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Don, thanks for pulling your pants up. LJs is a family friendly environ, didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should leave the craic Smitty and whenever an Irishman asks "Where's the craic?", we'll all send them round to your house. You could sell tickets, retire early with loads of money and be able to afford the good crack filler that Schwarz uses.

Just a thought.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I love it when a plan (and craic / crack / krack) comes together! Thanks, Andy.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I cant help myself.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


If you've got it Dave, flaunt it. )


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Smitty, what kind of blog are you running here?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


You're under the illusion that I run my threads? Silly Rabbi, Kicks are for Tridds…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


OMG - have I told that joke here?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


No, I've known it for decades….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Crack spackle… Still chuckle-worthy!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


A little humor helps the day go along. I am glad you guys took it lightly.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Smitty. Try quikwood. Its a 2 part epoxy in tootsie roll form. I used it on my football to fill the splits from drying. Worked like a charm and tintable i believe.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Never met anybody who knows that joke, not that it is anything special. But still.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Of course, Super!

Chris, I split it, applied glue and clamped it tonight. Pics tomorrow on the outcome!

Yeah, it 's actually pretty lame, as jokes go.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the laugh David.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Clamped after craic was fully exposed by pulling the panel apart at said faultline and applying generous amounts of craic spaicle:










And, all smoothed out.










Time to move on, I think! .


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Just say no to crack. Well done sir!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


lol Smitty, your blog is awesome. (and the contributions of others)

Nice cra… crai… kra… ah split repair. (a la porky pig)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


we call that a crack repair


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


New installment on the way…










And Chris, thanks for the Quikwood suggestion. I've looked for decent stuff before, now I have a point of reference.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Wow, I can hardly even see the craic!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


It was more of a split than craic, in the Irish sense. Certainly tells me the Builder didn't waste better material on the bottom of the build…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I think your giving it more love than the builder did.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Did you use the Quikwood?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


The craic spaicle I used was Ye Olde Titebonde…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


yall are kraking me up!
Nice work Smitty.
Thank you Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


The title says "everything below the lid."

Then why are we talking about the lid? I am so confused.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I know… The next installment is past due, and it'll be the lid. That'll get us all caught up… Guilty of scope creep on this one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Okay, an update on activity below rhe lid. Making a half-lap frame to add to the bottom of the chest. Material is clear pine from an old panel door. Used a pair of dividers to find half the thickness, then set the RAS with a stop block and raised blade to cut the pieces.










Screwed three down, applied glue and clamps.



















Next step is application of the lower skirt boards!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


wow, pretty sturdy Smitty. I'd have added the skirt boards and some corner bracing and called it a day. Nice work!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I added structure to maximize the height of the chest and reveal the most of the original chest as possible. If I ever find the rigt wheels, they'll go in the recesses and extend about 1/2" below.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I'm still looking for you. I rifle threw the hardware hoping for the SW.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


 thanks, Don Yoda!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Glued skirt dovtails and insides, all clamped up!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Damn you been kraken. That bar clamp is the real deal too, ive got 3 like that and they squeeze snot from a rock.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Wish I was half a pair, so it's one of things I keep my eyes open for. Looking forward to getting this chest on the floor as one piece! Craic and all. ;-)


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Now you justa needin' to put ye a tater on yer tails so they git awl old lookin.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


I'll git 'er done!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


sweet!!
getting close now.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Its looking solid, I love that old bar clamp.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Those clamps don't make a mark/dent?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Everything Below the Lid*
> 
> Chest-like object has suffered a bit of neglect, to be sure, and for that there isn't much of an excuse. Except for these two words: Family and Job.
> 
> ...


Reposted all links in OP to get rid of Photo(CHUM)bucket errors. smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*

EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.

----------------------------

Where are we? Oh, yeah. There's a top skirt (not glued):










And the frame part of the frame and panel:










With the idea (stupid, perhaps) to use the old, original bottom boards for the panel.









Jointed, with biscuits to glue, and work can go on.










A problem becomes apparent when clean-up begins. A crack (or craic), that is more like a split, but not good in either sense.










With the intervention of my LJ pals, I chose the right path and split the board, then glued up the piece to address the flaw.



















With the panel glued up and cleaned up, now is the time to cut grooves on the edges of the floating panel so it could go in the frame assembly. For that I used my shaper. Because the floating panel had a little bit of a bow to it, I put a shim across the top of the shaper to keep the panel pressed to the shaper top as it travelled through the cut.










I waxed the bottom that shim, btw, so material would slide easily throgh the cut. Here's a picture of a piece of scrap that I ran through as a fit check:










If it looks like the groove doesn't quite fit it's probably because it doesn't. The material for the floating panel is a little bit thinner than it probably should be with all the work it needed, but I think it will fit in there fine. I'll add molding on the inside of the chest before it's all said and done, for additional strength, even thogh I don't think it's needed.

I ran the panel through the shaper with the grain on both sides and then on one piece of end grain. Then I did a fit check within the glued up three sided frame.





































Strike a line across the top and I'm ready to cut the fourth side of the panel.










Again through the magic of the inter-web there were lots of trim cuts needed to get the fourth side in there but finally I got it together. Here's the completed assembled frame and panel glued up, clamped up, ready to go.



















Then I decided to do something else. The panel had to fit into the lid skirt assy, and I haven't seen this anywhere, but I wanted to put a very shallow rabbet around the inside of lid skirt for this framed panel to set into. Stopped rabbets… they're are no fun… I used the shaper with the jointer cutter, then dressed them up with the #278 withmixed results (I haven't worked the iron, and the stopped ends limited it's effective range). Here are some pictures marking the areas to be cut, running material through the shaper, and the chiseled ends of the stopped rabbits.




























In this case no good idea went unpunished. By adding the rabbets, my framed panel assembly was now not wide enough. A shim had to be added.





































With that aggravating detail out-of-the-way, I was able to take the completed panel out of it's clamp-laden environ and actually have some fun. I used the shiny #62 to clean and dress the inside of the panel so it would set flat in the skirt rabbets. The low angle on the #62 made it an excellent choice for this job; cross grain, with grain, didn't matter… it performed wonderfully. Love it, even though it's shiny. This type of specialty use makes it worth having, and I'm sure I'll discover more.




























The next step was to glue the lid skirt. I glued and clamped those pieces in place, on top of the chest, so if it wasn't square at least I'd have a match. Once the lid skirt / surround was dry, I traced the line of the skirt against the completed framing panel assembly so it could be cut and fit.



















With block plane, #8 jointer plane, and #62 low angle jack I was able to get the panel to fit. And does it fit? You be the judge.



















So we'll finish this installment with a parting shot of the chest as it sits today. The bottom skirt still is not in place permanently, there is smoothing to be done on the lid assembly, and chamfering / other cleanup needs to be taken care of, but we are starting to see the finish line on the exterior of this chest refurb. 'Til next time, as always, thanks for looking!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Looks great. The panel door looks like it turned out well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mos! Yep, I'm very pleased at this point. Next I'll glue it into place and do some overall fitting before adding a few nails into the edges, through the skirt. Close to attaching the lid, too! Nice to see this come together…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Great progress Smitty! That lid is looking nice! I want me a #62….


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Smitty you have the patience

It is really looking the part now

I'm not trying to see the finish I'm just

enjoying the journey

jamie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Get yourself one, Maur! C'mon, you looking for me to *not* be an enabler? 

Jamie, that approach has to be mine as well. Tons of details await!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Enjoying the journey with you!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Nice, I like the looks and details of the panel. Sitting a little proud adds something good to it.


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Nice looking make over so far Smitty,that old wood has great character and I love the look of those old chests of yesteryear ! Infact just yesterday I brought home an old chest from my Moms that my Grandfather made 60+ years ago that I grew up with. I at one point even slept in as an infant (so I was told). It is in need of some TLC and Your efforts have given me some inspiration to take a stab at it perhaps ! Thanks for the push and sharing of a fine looking job ! ROB


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of hiring you to make the top for mine. Very nice.

And thank you very much for the shaper shot. I've been getting a little guilty using mine lately. Seeing you use it will relieve some tension.

I showed this restore to my wife. Her response was "why's he fixing it". She would have used it just as it was. I'm with you all the way though.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


So when you were attending to your crack what is the dark brown stuff smeared on the board. Seriously, it is not there in the first glue up pic. It is there during the crack glue up but planed off in next pic. Is that just glue?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Scott, I think its the other side of the board. Note the crown. What you see is unplaned board.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Don wins the price! It's the underneath of the inset panel. I didn' sctub it clean…

Gotta do it Rob! Take pictures, too.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


OMG, eyecandy extravaganza. 
.
*So when you were attending to your crack-Lysdexic*
.
Seriously, Scott; are you just going to lob that one up there for me?
.
Smit, this is fine, fine, fine. I'll save my comments for when I can examine it on a bigger monitor. I can't wait to ask who makes your shaper, though. It's glorious.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Al you didn't mention the smeared brown stuff. I thought Smitty was going to give me the smack down for that. Yet, I have come to realize that Smitty, smartly, stays above the fray.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


That you're concerned with brown stuff, Scott, is interesting! But odd, in a woodworking sense. So I let it pass, like a bad case of disentary…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Al, the shaper is an Eisenhower-era Craftsman, picked up from a hardware store that was closing shop; this was the owner's own tool and he sold it, with a dozen cutters, for $50.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


and he sold it, with a dozen cutters, for $50.

So sweet!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's funny. Saw the shaper, asked how much. He said he really didn't have it there to sell but would take $65. All the cash I had, plus the $15 my 13 year old son was carrying, got me to $50 and the sale was made.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Scott, Smitty's as man as the rest of it but he's just got something I read about once: tact and class. I got distracted by Angry Birds and I didn't finish reading it. Hence, I remain myself. 
.
I'm going to leave Scott and "the smeared brown stuff" in one sentence alone. Traumatic bowel injury is nothing to joke about. OK, well I guess I won't leave it alone after all.
.
Smit, that shaper is the bee's knees, cat's pajamas, you pick. You stole it, but you know that. It's got GTO lines, man. Just a look that never goes out of style. I'm jealous with my stupid TS wing router table. I'm lol'g that I installed a digital height gauge. But then again, Smit's raising panels with handplanes, so it might re-enter the market at some point?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


yea, Smitty is the guy that brings class to the group. There has to be one in every crowd to elevate the score for the rest of us.

And I'm still glad he uses a shaper. I was going to remark about not using the #48, but I was 2 relived that maybe I wasn't as low as I though on the galoot scale.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Thinner material, needed the #49 but don't have one.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Smitty its coming along a little bit at a time and as usual you are taking us along every step of the way.
Nice work. 
Now is your daughter missing her pink pencil?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Super, glad you're along for the ride. Getting this top fab'd was a major hurdle. Making sliding trays in a chest that ain't square will be the next trip…. Ah, the journey!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Smitty you have my full attention.
I saw an ole lamp leaning against a tree today. The base was rusted and I actually thought of bringing it in and fixing it. It had been there for a few years now. I thought of you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Randy and Shane, thanks for the shout. The chest-like-object is coming together!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Al, here's the shaper, in all it's glory. Note the fridge/appliance base. Weighs over 150lbs.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Al, my son has one just like that he wants to sell. PM me if your really interested and I'll see what he wants for it.

Making sliding trays in a chest that ain't square, I can't wait to see how you tackle that one. Very Interesting!!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Fantastic entry Smitty, thank you. The lid came out great.

To address the squareness issue for the sliding trays, are you planing to use a similar method of gluing and clamping while in place as you did for the lid skirt?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


There's two ways I can go (steady, Al…)

One is clamp it crooked, like I did with the lid as noted. Second is to plane / shape the sidewall 'doublers' I'll need in a way that makes everything relative to the drawers square. It means, though, doublers for the top drawer as well. Haven't decided yet, but that's what's on tap after I make the base assy permanent.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Smitty, I was looking a my chest and the top was made the size

of the carcass then pieces added on to match the apron

So was it an error?

I sanded a bit of the paint off yesterday, just to see how sound

it was.  I think it will get by with just taking the left side off

and a wee repair. New Skirt? Castors? Where does it end?

Jamie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Jamie, I do think (in my very limited view) what you have is normal, mine less so. I also chose to run the side frame pieces of my panel assy long vs. the horizontals. Do skirts and the repair, then see if you'll use before doing any mor, I'd say. My build on hold a bit while soccer gets underway.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


I think that both designs are fairly common. Although restorations like smitty's not so much. I love following this thread.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Smitty,
That 'Chest' is already brimming with pride. It may not have had such a fine lid in it's original debut but the marriage of the new lid and skirt appears as though it 'should have been'.

Have you located the castors of choice?

Have you formulated the paint recipe? 
Back in the day, I remember my Grandfather's trick for making a newly cut edge look aged. He would cut a potato in half, let it rust, exposed to the air, and then rub the exposed fresh wood edge and within a couple days it would take on the patina of older unfinished wood.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don!

To the question of paint, Len, I'll say no, haven't approached paint yet. This chest project, like most things I do, is rather linear in execution. What I plan to do, though, is bring the chest to my local lumber yard and have them do the scan thing of the paint on the bottom to get a 'match,' then buy a quart. I've read about using wax as a way to keep paint from absorbing / covering, but that seems too drastic. So I'll thin the stuff down (testing on the backside) and apply like a hand-rubbed varnish. Spot sand to reveal grain in a few places, or generally. And dirty from there, maybe with a few squirts of WD40, bottom of my shoe, etc. on the outside. Maybe coffee grounds. Heck, I don't know.  But it'll be interesting.

Have you tried the potato trick? Sounds like a very good idea before painting, re: darking the cut wood. I'll give it a go!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Okay, This Time it's All About the Lid...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, fixed all the Photo"Chum"Bucket pic errors.
> 
> ...


Finally fixed all the broken pics across this blog. Why? Because it makes me feel better, having invested all the time in creating the series only to have PhotoBucket screw it up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*

Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.










Clamped the hinge tight, tapped starter holes and drove the screws home.



















The next pic shows a challenge and the solution… The hinge plates extend above the plane of the lid, meaning I've had to consider either filing the iron down to the surface OR adding a shim of some kind to the top. The cut of wood is the piece I made on the shaper as material for said shims.










I thinned the material via bandsaw, flattened the backs, then pre-drilled and installed with some straightened cut nails and glue.



















So now the chest-shaped box is a chest at last!



















Next actions are installed wood stop blocks on the back to keep the lid from wanting to flop completely over when in the open position (don't want interior chains or strap stops), bevelling of the lower skirt and potato staining of the fresh cut material prior to paint. Drawers and such also to come! As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Smitty…whats this potato staining you speak of?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Hey, it does look like a chest. Really coming together vs when we first saw it. You are manly for keeping the details accurate to the vintage. I think I would have to draw the line at slotted screws. I am more of a phillips/square type of a guy. : ) keep up the good work. Did I see potato staining??


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Per LJ Len: "Back in the day, I remember my Grandfather's trick for making a newly cut edge look aged. He would cut a potato in half, let it rust, exposed to the air, and then rub the exposed fresh wood edge and within a couple days it would take on the patina of older unfinished wood."

I gotta try this! 

Thanks, Shane and Jason. I like where this has gone so far, but also looking forward to a color finish that pulls new and old closer together.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty interesting…I can't wait to see how it works!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Looking great Smitty. Like the fix for the hinges being too tall. Waiting to see what you do for the lid stops. I was trying to come up with something similar for my plane till.

Edit:
I am also anxious to see how the potato staining works out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


A teaser… The potato games are underway!










May the odds always be in my favor.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Smitty. I, too, have never heard of potato staining and will be interested to see how it comes out.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Smitty, this series always makes me smile. It's great to see someone enjoy their woodworking like you do.

I like your shims. I can't figure out why, but they look like they should be there. But a note, you could have dropped the hinges to. (not saying you should have, just you could have)

Potato salad anyone? I seem to recall hearing mayonnaise would work to, but I may be thinking of something else.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


It is now a chest 

I scored some great cast iron casters

that came off a Juke Box

They are all swivel and are fitted into a

dish giving a low center of gravity

Those tatties would look good with some

ground beef. 

Jamie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


DonI did consider dropping the hinges, I really did. But they're on with clenched, rosehead. Ails that wouldn't have survived the move. Did it in situ, as Andy suggested. I'll do some rasp and file work to soften edges, that should help incorporate them even more.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


ahh. I didn't realize they were already home. I do like the looks of the shims. They add something to the top. It really looks good. I'd form the front of the shims to match the raised panel.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Stressing tools of the trade:


----------



## meestajack (Feb 1, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Looking great.

I myself have a heavy old chest out in the garage waiting for restoration, this thread has me excited to give it a try.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Smitty!

This old wreck was lucky to find you…what an improvement!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Next actions are installed wood stop blocks on the back to keep the lid from wanting to flop completely over when in the open position (don't want interior chains or strap stops),

Don't you fear the enormous leverage would tear off the hinges?
What about a scisor like stop made of two wooden batten.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


A canvas strap applied to the inside, right at each hinge location. When lid is at 95 degrees, straps are tight. Couple of small screws, with the vintage washers, at each end of the doubled up canvas strap. One could even sew an area on each side of the screws. Double over the ends, run a couple rows of stitches across. Scratch awl/ marlin spike for screw hole starter.

Run a rebate along the top edge of one end. Drill for a bolt near one end of the rebate. Make a batten to fit the rebate. Round one end, and drill for the bolt. Add a copper washer between the batten and the rebate's side. Cut the batten to length of the rebate. Notch end of batten to rest under the lid's edge, when the lid is raised. This will keep lid from falling. Maybe add a button to the batten, to ease the lifting of the batten into place.

Just throwing something up the flag pole, and see if anyone salutes…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Bandit, you have my attention… Gotta study those suggestions, thanks!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


The chest is looking great, cant wait to see how the patato trick works.

What is that tool in the last pic? Ah, are you beating up the fresh wood with those?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Meesta - Looking forward to a pic or two!  Let's see it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Terry, thanks re: the chest re-incarnate. There's alot riding on color / finish now, because there's more 'new' visible that old, despite my efforts at minimalizing skirt sizes.

Maur, yep, I slammed the tool into the top, on the edges, scraped it across faces, etc. also did some 4-in-1 tool work. So far, looking good. Also smeared potato all over fresh cut wood tonight. We'll see!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the cast iron casters score, Jamie. Smaller ones with bearings, especially older ones, are not easily found in sets of four. This chest will do without wheels for now.

Sylvain, yes, there's stress on the hinges for sure re: a fully extended lid. It's surprising how light the lid is, though. Bandit's fabric hinge (or leather) has been on my mind but I'm not sure it's right for this box. I have a couple ideas in mind, too, but I'm not crazy about those, either. Scissored battens I can't see in my mind's eye, I must admit. I get Bandit's batten in rebate, though, but it wouldn't keep the lid from opening too far. Maybe it google time.

Beating up the lid was kinda fun yesterday! Sitting here at work, thinking of other tool marks I could make on the lid and skirts to integrate the old with the new…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


I really like your shim solution for the extended hinge. Does the tool you are using for distressing fit in a brace? Is it used for cutting round tenons or some such? I am also anxious to know the outcome of the potato method…

Masterful display as always Smitty. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Tony - yeah, I think that's what it's used for. It was in a box of stuff, is in really nice shape, but is confusing in it's usefullness. If I ever make a chair, I'll think different.  Actually, maybe I should make a chair just so I could get some use out of the tool. Hmmmm….

Potato was smeared all over the chest last night. The only immediate report I can give is that a housefly buzzing around shop at the time seemed to be very interested.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


The canvas ( or leather) is a keeper. It can be as wide as the hinge area, or the entire length of the lid. Used with the batton on the end, all it is there for is to keep the lid from going back too far. Up to the installer what angle would be deemed "a Degree too far". The stitching is to reinforce the area where the screws go. Don't want them to rip out. One could even clinch a few old nails, just for looks.

The batton is there as a prop, so the lid won't slam back on a set of greedy fingers rumaging around inside. The hotch can engage a pin, set along the inside edge of the lid. Raise lid, flip the batton up, engage the pin, lid stays put. Installer, by where the pin is located, determines how far the lid will sit when opened. Pivot point is at the front of the chest. Pin(s) can be where needed along the lids inside edge. Notch is usually in the form of a "V", nothing fancy.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


I have not been commenting much, but I have most certainly been follwoing the story of this marvelous reconstruction. I am learning a lot!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Wow, I dont know how I missed this over the weekend.

+1 to everything said before but I have a couple questions.

First, you never told Mauricio what the tool is that you are using to "age" the top. I do not recognize it. What is it? (Not the rasp)

Second, how is it that you pictures are so large? Mine are always half that size. Maybe, I am just half the man.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Scott, do you upload through LJ's? Smitty has his hosted on photobucket, so you can have as large as you want (though only 600px wide will show)


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Actually, Mos, I now remember bugging Smitty about this about a year ago. He kindly gave me detailed instructions. However, I was too lazy too switch from Picasa. I'll figure it out.

Currently (and still) I take pic > iPhoto > Picasa > download back to iMac HD > LJ's. Its a pain.

I am curious about those Eye-Fi SD cards.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kay, but it's always a risk, trying to learn anything from the projects that are my woodworking porfolio…  You'd think, for example, I'd have learned not to aggravate myself in this way. But, alas…

Scott - It's a rasp.

Kidding.

I think it's a brace-based, round tenon cutter for, like, support rungs on the bottoms of chairs. Well made. Heavy, clean, makes a variety of markings when you slam it into wood, that much is clear. 

RE: Pictures. It's a default 'upload size' setting that I put into the Photobucket site, as Mos suggests. Whatever I upload to PB (and I go there direct from iphone, btw) gets sized for 'full' display on LJs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Didn't notice much re: potato stain action on day one…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful chest!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Common patato you can do it! Its 2 days per grandpa' so it still has time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


We'll see tonight, re: potato staining.

And the more I look at the pic above with the screws, the more I know those have to be round or even pan head types vs. countersunk. Havta check inventory…


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


I meant something like this :










What is it called in English? scissor? compass?, divider?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


^ Ahhh, I get it. Good pic.

Yep, it's got a name, but I don't know it either. Hardware typically not my specialty (but then, is anything? Hmmm…)

It's a solid choice if I can keep it out of the way of sliding drawers that will extend higher than the edges of the chest, and that's where the rebate Bandit has discussed comes into play. This 'scissor hinge' would work in a rebate, too. But the sides of the chest are less than 3/4 thick, so not much structure to play with.

Overall, the thing slamming shut accidently hasn't registered as a concern. That it opens with as little stress possible on the lid assy, hinges and backboard of the chest (about 5/8" thick, and previously cracked) is more important.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Now, this I like!










Pic got cropped, but it tails off on the right as seen on the left. Open lid basically rests on this added board. I can recess for the hinges, no problem, add some flathead screws from this inside, as I've already done for the upper skirt… Hmmmm…..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


I'd bevel it just a little so the lid can open past 90.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Roger that!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


I have seen that on lids before and never realized what it was for; i'd assumed it was decorative (i'm always learning something from you guys).

Right-clicking on the photo and selecting "view image" will reveal the full version (sans crop).

Potato verdict?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Grandpa's potato earned an extra day, I'll check tonight!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the elevation at which the added board was placed on the lid determine how far the lid would open?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


It would, but if the lid only hits the board on the outer most point, it puts more strain on the hinges (I would think). If it hits even, it softens the blow. Plus just hitting the corner of the lid will eventually flatten it.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Ah, okay i had not considered the stress on the hinges.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Results of the potato are mixed. Some areas, no change. This corner, quite a bit.










Need more potatoes…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


I bet the amount of discoloration is dose dependent. If you are looking for a vegetable material that oxidizes quickly into a brown color I imagine apple would be a good candidate.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Apple is veggy?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Ok, dammit. Plant material.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


oh, just rub some good topsoil in it and be done with it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


I think there's something to this darkened wood w/ organics. Time to bevel the bottom skirt, add the lid-board thingy (shown above) and get ready for paint…


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Smitty,

Mein Großvater (my Grandfather) a German immigrant as a child, often told me to listen with both ears so that he didn't have to repeat himself, is probably sitting on a big cloud up there in heaven shaking his head and smiling his " I told you so" smile and knowing I was not paying close enough attention when he told me of this potato aging trick.
Maybe it was;
Cut in half, rub on wood and then let air dry, rather than, cut in half, let air dry and then rub on wood, but I'm sure it was a potato and it was cut in half (at one point). 

Regardless of the potato and it's aging process, or lack of it, your Tool Chest is is looking better and stronger with each new post.

(always remember, and never forget, try your staining process on scrap first, and especially if recommending it to friends). ;-)

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Grandpa Len, thanks for making me smill this A.M.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Nice, took me a minute to understand what I was looking at. Its the stop for the lid and you have the little triangle cut offs in there as clamping culls.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING that I'm working gets set on the chest, dragged across it, etc. to accelerate wear. And Len, thank you!! I will definitely repeat the process with fresh cut tubers. 

The pic above is obviously the lid-board-thingy. Pulling the screws tight did wonders to strengthen the back wall of the chest, and even pulled it square vs. the slight inward bow it had… Braces the hinges full pulling away. It goes end-to-end with the upper skirt, too. Looks already like it belongs.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Whats going on in the first two pics?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Donor piece, and planing the angles.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


On the back corners of the lid, why is there a pin missing from the dovetail joint?

Did you plane/sand/clean the back of the chest prior to gluing the ledge?

When are you putting the chest on eBay?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


The more I look at this chest , the more I realize that painting is not imperative. I totally agree with the tactic of really thinning the paint. Just tone it to bring the piece together. Yes?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


The back of the lid rests on the chest, so that board is 1/2" different from the other three. I shouldn't have cut the sides for the half pin, but I did.

Damp cloth wipe down (Steady, Al).

You a bidder?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Yes re: thinned paint only. I'd hate it if the thing would come out looking like it'd been dunked in a blue vat…

EDIT: It's why the underlying potato staining is important, too. Bright wood would show through.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


"When are you putting the chest on eBay?" ...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Smitty, you are using (at least taking pics of) the #62 a lot more. Are you warming up to it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm using it and liking it quite a bit. What's changed? My thinking. It's not a low angle jack so much as an oversized low angle block plane. It excels at being a block plane, too.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Looking good.
I love that 62, cant wait to get my tools back when I see that.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Using the Mads-dog, too!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Friggin love it, man!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


that is absolutely amazing!!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm bidding.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


One more.

I'm not done w/ the finish, but I like where this is headed. And yes, I rubbed it down with dirt, too, before paint. And WD40 after paint…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


You a frigggin genius. Yes I used 3 g's.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


But I will admit to drunk posting at 4:30 in the afternoon from post # 88 American Legion, Brevard NC


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Smitty

I like


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Jamie, thanks!

Scott - Carry on!!!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Wow Smitty, it looks transformed. This chest has taken quite the journey to a new lease on life. Great imagination and execution to bring it back. I thought it was long gone when I first saw it, you have amazed me on this one.

Now, lets see the hoosier! : )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


You are thw master of the left- handed compliment, Man!

Sorry, but I want drawers and saw till first.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


See there Shane! That's is exactly the jab that I am talking about. LOL

"Son you did a great job bringing home straight A's but when are going to clean out my car"?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Hey, I am somewhat innocent on this one. This chest is amazing. A real gem….but that cabinet has big potential too. Given Smitty's level of talent at this type work, I see the hoosier as a top, top notch project that will be envied. That isnt a jab, it is impatience.

Are you done with bench yet? Same situation…I look forward to it. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Ha! Shane, my workbench taunts me every time I walk through the garage on my way to work or family commitment. If you know what I mean.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. Large builds, while rewarding, have many challenges. Sometimes they can feel like rocks in your pocket during a swim.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Wow, Smitty the finish on this thing is amazing! You've blended it perfectly. You da' man.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Large build are kicking my aas, At the rate I'm going the workbench will take me a year. I cut some Dovetails for the tool well today though.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Smitty!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


I am sure that more info is forth coming on the paint/finish. It seems much more gray and subdued in color than it once was.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


A couple more questions? What is the verdict on the tater stain and what's up with the doodle on the back left piece of wood to hide the too tall hinge?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


What's on it is greenish base. Blue-green to come, that'll brighten it up.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Smitty,

That is one mighty fine Tool Chest and the Fit and Finish is 'period' perfect IMHO.

You've done yourself proud. Looking forward to seeing the interior amenities.

...by the way, about that potato aging process, next time you may want to try a Russet instead of that Yukon Gold. ...just a thought, lol. 
Funny thing is, I really expected it to work as was told to me, (to the best of my recolection, that is). :-/
Thanks for being such a good sport about it.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Do you want to brighten it up?

A rhetorical question obviously. Seriously what is wrong with the way it is?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


I'd leave it like that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Doodle came with the wood, and potato staining works!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


Totaly cool, Smitty. You did a great job keeping the character of the piece. If someone hasn't followed the whole process, I don't think they could tell what was old and what is new construction. How's plans for the out of square drawers coming?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Chest needs a lid, and now it has one...*
> 
> Not going to clench cut nails for hinge install because my cut nails are truly vintage and will break rather than bend. Because of the thickness of the lid skirt, two shorter screws are needed at the base of the three-hole hinge, with one long wood screw good for the top in that it goes through the skirt and into the panel of the lid. Chose the hardware from the parts drawer, and moved out.
> 
> ...


So cool Smitty!
I love it!
Nothing less.
Am so impressed with your finish.
Never heard of potato staining before, thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Making New Look Old...*

Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!

Begin with an old chest (steady, Al), middling skirt and raw top.










\Beat it up a bit.










Potato-stain the fresh cut edges.




























Chamfer the bottom skirt.



















Rub the entire chest with dirt.










Apply watered-down paint that the computer color match systemsays is the predominant color of the dirty old chest.










Then rub down with WD-40 soaked rag and you've got it. Maybe some danish oil later, to seal it all up. But for now, this is it.










As always, thanks for looking!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Looks great! Well, sort of lol

How well do you think the potato trick worked? Don't happen to have any "before and afters" do you? Just curious.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


I think the key is fresh-cut. It worked enought that I wouldn't hesitate to do it again, if I had new cuts needing an age / patina over 48 hours. Zero cost, no risk…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


 thanks, sort of. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Bravo. Amazing restore. The paint, dirt, wd40, and tater job turned out really nice. Maybe the first time all those words have been used in the same sentence in history! Innovative and effective.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shane. And bravo for including potato, dirt, paint and WD-40 with Restore in your comment. LoL


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Smitty you have achieved the look

I think as far as the exterior goes

time will do the trick.

I also think you have thought it out

well and kept an element of the old

box in there. What your great grand kids

will make of it? I hope you will tell them

lots of stories about it, when that time comes. LoL

Jamie


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Smitty found an old toolchest,
Better days it sure had seen,
So he lovingly repaired said chest,
Only then it was too clean.

I must give it back it's ancient looks,
Thought Smitty as he pondered,
Then he rubbed it down with spud and mud,
And thumped it with his hammer.

Such skill, such care, such patience
Is rarely seen these days.
It's sure to be an heirloom now
And we LJs sing your praise.

GREAT JOB SMITTY!!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, Andy! Very cool wordplay, my friend. And I'm going with Jamie / others, and will not do more on the exterior, but will let time take over. So, to the inside drawers I go!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


It amazing. Its so good it brought out the poet in Andy.

Great job. I can't wait to see what tools get the honor of being stored in there.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


It looks outstanding Smitty. You did a brilliant job blending the new with the original.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Smitty I had to make the cha-cha- sliding dance in joy of a very well done job 
no one can tell from the look of it that it have been restored with new lid and skirts 
are you sure you don´t make faint replica´s in your sparetime …. ))))

take care
Dennis

ps. thanks for the potato tip


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Smitty !
Great disguise, kinda like Al's mini chest but without hair ?
But seriously, that's a great blend to match the old and new.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Great job of ageing the new parts. The whole chest looks the same age and usage. The potato stain was a new one on me.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha . Nice poem Andy.

Smitty the most amazing thing about this post is that you actually found a useful purpose for Crab Grass, a weed, that's reeking amazing!

The finish job is amazing, great work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


All - Busy day not in the shop, missed.all the great feedback! It certainly adds to the fun, having LJs who understand put their .02 out there! Not many 'get it' when I do these kinds of things!

Thanks for coming along on this ride.


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Nice job aging it. Looks great.

Sean


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Smitty, your GI is through the roof on this one. Bonus points for using potatoes and a hot dog handle!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


I love the dirt shot. Thanks for sharing, I always wondered how to do this.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Ryan - Not gonna suggest this is 'how to do this,' but it's what I did… 

I'm wishing the lid had a little bluish tint underneath the top coat, then it would be outstanding. But it's good like this, and I can take Jamie's advice to heart and let time take it's toll. And I can hit things against it, drag stuff across it, and generally treat it like a rented mule for awhile to get the new pieces additional, authentic stress to pull it all together.

chrisstef - that hot dog handle inspired by Mads here on LJs. It finally came in handy!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Now that was a great finish. Smitty you need a job distressing furniture.
A great series, I enjoyed every moment.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


What does the WD-40 do?

I'm working on a new 6 board chest and I wanted to give it that antique look. Let me know what you think of this process. 
• Scallop all surfaces with a heavily cambered jack. 
• Paint barn red
• Rub down with steel wool to smooth raised grain and to knock down sheen (egg shell sample size paint)
• Hit with a sanding block to distress and highlight scallops. Might rasp some edges also. 
• Dirty it up with old espresso to darken up the exposed/distressed wood.

Rereading your blog post I see that you dirtied it up first and then painted it with watered down paint. Pretty cool idea, too late for me though, I already painted.

I also thought about rubbing it down with some dark wax, that would darken it up get in all the defects (a lot of tear out left behind) but then that would add sheen which I don't want.

Anyway, I just need to test it out, wanted to talk it over with the antiquing expert.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


All the flat latex that was hit with WD40 took on a splotch look that added character. You can see it under the right side handle and left front above. I've read about guys using the WD as their oil finish, too.

Your plan is everything I'd try. I've read about hitting edges with wax so paint doesn't stick there, but that would be best with an underlaying color.

I'd likely do some rasp work and whack it with some hard-edged tools, too. Before and after paint with the whacks…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


A pretty good match, well done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Making New Look Old...*
> 
> Again, fewer words and more pictures this go-round. Let's get started!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark. Still wish I would have applied a more blueish base coat to the lid before applying the more greenish color. But 'meh,' it's done now and re-painting isn't a priority over simply using it and letting time make the magic.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*

EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.

----------------------------------

So,

The Outside of the Chest looks reasonably authentic now, and features a lid that keeps dust and other detritus away from the rust-prone surfaces of tools within. But after a spring and summer to-do list filled with roofing, siding and other outdoor remediations, there has been no time for tool chests and the like. Until this week, when I starting clearing clutter with my Friendly Confines (Shop) and setting items inside the Chest.










Can't add more without stacking, and I'm not doing that. It's time to complete the guts of the rehab. I started with a set of prints from an old tyme book and chest build C. Schwarz linked to in his blog some time back.










Spent some time last night scaling the drawing to the size chest I have vs. what was divided and documented. Most of the stock I need is 3/8" and 1/2", with a bit of 5/8" and 7/8" also. Here's where the thinner stuff can come from: Chinese pine of some kind that was a server packing crate.



















Time to do some lunchbox planing.










Then it's time to smooth with the bedrock #4C.










That's the 3/8" stock, so then on to prep of the 7/8" material. Cross-cut the length needed from a larger board, then plane and smooth.



















Had to scrape the edge to remove some paint before jointing it and ripping to size. The #82 scraper was ideal. 










After the rip, a follow-up jointing with the #6 to remove the saw marks.










Three heart pine boards would become the 1/2" stock, so back to the lunchbox followed by the #4 1/2 for smoothing.



















One of the final pieces needed for the chest is a board 8" wide, so I had to do a glue-up to get that ready for next time.



















So with that in clamps, the pile of inside material is essentially complete.










Next time there's layout of these pieces inside the chest. After that, there's build outs for sliding drawers and saw till. So this ride is not done yet! As always, thanks for looking!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Very cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Good day to make sawdust, time to down the first Turkey Dinner in a couple hours!  Thanks, Don!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Looking good Smitty. Looks like you brought out a full arsenal on it. Good updates and pics. Wont be long now, between this and hoosier, you will have plenty of new tool storage.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


This installment is lacking joinery, of course, but I can't build the drawers and till to fit without the sides and 'runners' in place. A somewhat boring, but necessary, activity. Nice to find the right material and get it prep'd!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Awesome…Smitty, I wish you had a TV show! 

...Oh wait…we don't get TV anymore…

Well, I still enjoy watching you use the vintage tools so expertly, even in photos! Can't wait to see the inside of the chest come to life!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


+1 on Smitty's TV show, even though it probably wouldn't get broadcast over here.

I've always loved watching you work Smitty and tonight I think I figured out why. It's because the tools work at both ends whenever you pick them up.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Nice work! Looks like you got a few planes out for a workout. I also liked the winking smiley face that was on the end of the lunch box planer ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Gents - The comments are appreciated as always. I'm looking forward to getting these side struts / runners in place so the three drawers plus saw till can be built. The hardware is already bought, so it should be relatively quick once I get that material dimensioned and ready. Truly looking forward to having a chest to try for myself, to see what all the hub-bub is about…


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Nice work and good use of the chiwainese pine. I have a pile of it too which needs using up


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty good to see the progress I can

almost smell the shavings. When can I

send my old chest for refurbishing. 

Jamie


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty,

looking back at previous episode (#3), you have used a framing square to have the chest square.

The boards are nevertheless not freshly planed inside, some had not a consistent thickness you said, and the handle are protruding inside.
CS plans are for new chest with perfect inside.
7/8-5/8=1/4 is not much of a support for the middle drawer; the runner'side needs to be perfectly parallel.
There might be some challenges ahead to have the drawers running smoothly.

But I am sure you will find solutions to any challenge as always 
and I can't wait to see the next post.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Sylvain, you are insanely correct, and I am concerned about lack of inside square vs. drawers that have to fit within tolerances of 1/8" or less. Top bin will be the hardest, I think. We'll see, could be less than pretty.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Alright Smitty! Great to see progress on this project. Now the fun part begins.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to what you come up with.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty those nail holes and planner are scary. Looking good and you are well on your way. May the Schwarz be with you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Planers are scary by nature to me, but I know what you're saying re: the potential for nails. But all was well-checked and good to go. Given that about 3/4ths of the stuff I use is reclaimed… A necessary evil.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


No deadman employed while jointing the glue up? The crochet and the length of the stuff allow you to forego the deadman?

As always, with your blogs, i feel like i am looking over your shoulder as you work. Thanks Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *It's What's Inside that Counts, Right?*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


No, there was enough grippiness to get it done just with the leg vise. And new installment posted. Thanks, Terry!~


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Drawers need Runners...*

EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.

----------------------------------

Started the day's activity concentrating effort on the sliding shelf that will separate the till section from the undivided bottom well of the chest. Glue scraping with the #82, then a check for flat with the winding stick.



















One isolated area of glue residue I can't get to. If it were tear-out, I'd have an issue. This ain't that, but it still bugs me. So the bedrock #4C gives way to the #2.



















Took the glued-up, cleaned up panel over to the chest and was surprised at what I found:



















Yes, that's the panel not reaching from one side of the chest to the other. Didn't think to check the length of the heart pine 'salvage'... Really thought it was long enough… So now I have to come up with a plan that 'stretches' the panel OR go back to start with material ID, planing, glue up, etc. etc. Yuck.

Even though the panel material is only 1/2" thick, it's hard stuff. I decided to try breadboarding the ends, because at this point there wasn't much to lose. I used the material cut off the width of the panel for this proof of concept exercise.

I set the blade of the table saw to cut a tab at the end of the board, and cleaned up the saw marks with the #92 shoulder plane.










The completed tab then needed a new end-piece home, and for that I used the (very dusty) tenoning jig I bought about four years ago at a woodworking show. A little fettling and I was able to find a setting that allowed me to flip the board and get a cut to match the tab.



















Now that I knew what I was doing, and the result was nice and rigid, I repeated the process at each end of the real sliding shelf at the table saw (tabs and grooves) and bench (#92 and glue up).










Added sand bags to keep it straight while clamped up.










After lunch it was clear I had successfully stretched the panel and could move on with something else. 










The shelf rides 6" from the floor of the chest, on a pair of 1/2" x 1/2" runners. Installed those, cut the shelf to length (snuck up on said length with several trips to the RAS) and had a slider!




























The drawings show a pull-up (vertical) saw till that rides inside the front wall of the chest, and is 2" deep. The shelf runners were kept 2" from the wall, and provided the reference for a mark square from the floor that sets the front limit of the remaining sidewall runners I'll be installing.










The first runner is an L-shaped assembly of a base piece to the 7/8" thick side board.It's glued and screwed, and building a pair of them from the milled stuff wasn't an issue.










I cut that side board plus the 1/2" pieces that stack on top of it to their final 14" length and had a look at the end result.










I decided the resulting shelf surface for the middle drawer wasn't beefy enough, so the pair of 1/2" boards got re-thickened the old fashioned way.










\With the pieces all cut, it was time to install. The inside of the chest handles are 'bump-outs' to the inside surface of the chest, so I marked their location on the inside faces of the 7/8" runner boards and routed out material to prevent the clenched handle hardware from interfering anymore.



















And because the same 7/8" thick runner board needed to mate fully with the inside face of the chest, and said chest was planed rough and put away wet, a flush fit was possible after I coved the 7/8" runner with the cambered #5. Some pencil lines across the inside face of the board lets me concentrate on only 'hollowing' the board's area between the edges.










After planing this way, you can see only the edges of the pencil lines remain.










I predrilled all holes to include recessed headspace, then used 1" slotted screws to pull the chest insides together. The 1/2" runners under the sliding shelf were waxed prior to attaching the to the chest, and the underside of the 7/8" assy was waxed with the same sequence. I used a sheet of laminated paper to set a small but consistent gap between the shelf and the 7/8" runner board, too. Why did I have a laminated sheet of paper that handy in my shop? I don't know, really, but it was better than using a piece of sandpaper, regular paper or cardboard / pasteboard, I decided. 

So at this point, I have the chest structure done and ready for sliding tills.










I'm liking what I see (even though the picture makes it appear the runners are way out of 'level' from left to right… they're not, I promise!  ) it was a good day of progress, and I'm ready to build drawers! As always, thanks for looking!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Drawers need Runners...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Nice Smitty, love the "streching" of the board !
That's a save for sure..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Drawers need Runners...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


A good read. I love following along.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Drawers need Runners...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


great save….with the grain that way it should slide easier back and forth.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Drawers need Runners...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


And all the work of the 'stretch' is hidden under the runner… Question on my mid is whether the drawer depths I'm left with are enough to be useful. If not, a mod to a two-drawer model is likely.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Drawers need Runners...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Nice post Smitty. Excellent photography. Especially like the admission of the too-short panel and how you overcame it with the breadboard solution. Believe me when I tell you that you're not alone in such "how did that happen?" moments?


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Drawers need Runners...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Smitt.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Drawers need Runners...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty I love the action shots of all those tools. You are the man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Drawers need Runners...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Hopefully i can move the focus to the chest, with completion, vs. just playing with old tools. . Thanks, fellas. More to report soon.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Drawers need Runners...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Your adaptability and ability to continually muster undaunted forward progress is astounding.

Edit: Removed my question, being that it is answered in the next segment.

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Drawers need Runners...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Looks really good.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*

EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.

----------------------------------

Walked into the shop this AM to this:










And I want to get to a reasonable facsimile of this:










So setting the depth of each drawer is the action of the day. I have them marked as being 6", so part of me says just jump in and start making drawers. The more practical side is telling me to do a something I hardly, if ever, do: Mock up the drawers. Why do that, you ask? Well, as has been discussed in this series, the chest is not square. But cutting at least the drawer bottoms I can be assured that what I build fits well and can slide freely from front to back. And, I've got a stack of 1/2" plywood that is perfect for this kind of thing. So let's cut wood, first to rip some of the aforementioned material to width.










I traced a slight correction to be made to the back right side, then surveyed the situation. Not good.



















The sliding shelf is extended fully, and with the bottom drawer in the 'locked' position, there's a gap. That's not what I had in mind at all. The idea of the shelf is to isolate the lower section from dust / debris when working with items in the drawers. So another workaround is in the offing. How about a wider bottom drawer?

I ripped a new pattern piece and moved on with the next couple drawers by marking left vs. right corners and tailoring each to fit as required. Note in the second picture below that a sanding disc makes a nice adjuster for cut angles at the RAS.



















At the top 'drawer,' the fit was good but got way too snug at the back left side.










I figured the runner was to blame, so adjusted that piece, put it back in place, and had a good fit without fiddling with the drawer blank at all.




























So I'll have a bottom drawer with character, and overall a bank of drawers that should look smokin' hot. 










One final thing to mock up was the height of the top drawer. Why is it a concern? Well, the plan is to have the top drawer extend higher than the side walls of the chest because it can. How high? Some testing will tell me if the plan is "too high." So I ripped some ply scrap from the first shelf attempt and had a top drawer that was 'no problem' on height.










Well, not perfect.

The back board of the 'lid' is actually a thicker board than what makes up the original chest. So when the chest lid is closed on a drawer pressed to the 'locked' position, it doesn't close effectively. What does that mean? I think when the top drawer is built, the drawer back needs to be inset about a quarter inch from the bottom so the top closes.



















So again, thanks for coming along on what must seem to be a never ending project!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


never ending project? Fine by me 

It's fun to watch other people's process. Thanks for sharing, Smitty.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty I see no mistakes, I see a great project


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Nothing better than a good cup of coffee on a Sunday morning and a new episode of a Smitty blog. Looking good Smitty. That things gonna be hoss!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


+1 to what Andy said.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty, you are not supposed to ever end, these ongoing projects is what keeps us all warm and you busy.
Big smile and happy sunday.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Time to find drawer front material and get that dimensioned, I think. I'd love to use walnut, or even cherry. Hmmm…

The mock-up pieces slide easily with wax applied. Layout of the saw till, as well as it's actual strength, is a question too. A certain joint awaits as well, if I can pull it off.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty,

As the runner are kept in place with scews, an alternative to a sligthly trapezoïdal bottom drawer could have been putting shims to get the left runner parallel to the right runner.
The drawback of the shim system is that the the weigth of the two bottom drawers would more or less be supported by the screw alone (shear and bending stress); with your solution, the friction of the runner on the side (due to the screw pressure) is the main force to keep it in place and the screw works only in traction.

Another solution, as you did for the top runner, would have been to reduce slightly the left runner thickness at the back (the side against the chest to keep the middle drawer support width as is),

You choosed two different solutions to a similar problem.
But maybe once you had cut the lower bottom you did not want to cut another one.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


*"The Ark of the Cabinetshop"* by Smitty the Cabinetmaker.

This tome should be required reading for all apprentice and novice woodworkers. In order to instill in them the mindset involved in the thought processes of creativity, in the absence of a true mentor.
Wouldn't it be a boon to a youngster picking up that first handsaw to design or yes, even to repair his first project, albeit his own or his craftman employer.
After weeks of dancing with the broom in the sawdust, for him/her to understand what we feel as we accompany Smitty on his Journey to restore this 'Ark' to it's original Glory and purpose would, or should, give them the insight to their lifelong romance with woodcraft.
With the state funded school systems dropping woodshop from their curriculum, the opportunities for exposure to this passion are dwindling.

...and Smitty, you probably thought you were just blogging your repair of and old 'tool chest'.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Sylvain, you are of course correct and have rightfully called me out. I could have done for runners 1 and 2 what I did for #3, namely shave to accomodate a truly square drawer vs. fudging said sliders. Why for only one of the three? I didn't commit to doing it from the start, because quite honestly didn't know for sure how out of square the inside chest was from bottom to top. Hence the mock-up plywood.

Once I got started, and saw how little had to be trimmed to get a 'drawer' to slide with equal gaps at each end, it wasn't a big deal. The top drawer, though, was easy to fix via runner adjust 1) because there's no handle hardware to work around, and 2) because the chest walls were consistent at this point in their 'variability'. Finally, I want a hinged lid on this top drawer, and building that out of square (vs. some block plane adjusts on the other two) didn't appeal to me at all.
.
.
Len, I do hope that enthusiasm is the main point of these blogs. Technical 'best practice,' though, is a different story. Gluing breadboard ends, not allowing for movement, is likely not a good thing. I figure the wood is 75 years old already, though… How much more can it move, and honestly, do I care?  The chest itself demonstrates movement in the face of integrity already. 

Romance with wood… That is a wonderful turn of a phrase. Don't tell me wife of this second mistress, pls. (Second mistress, you ask? Meh, the first is tools!  )


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Now you have me looking for that ole chest in some dusty corner of an antique shop. I will find one. Good inspiration Smitty.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


For the top hitting the top drawer, you could cut a "rabbet" in the drawer back to give clearance,may simplify things.

I have some cherry and walnut that would work.Both been air drying longer than I have been alive-if you want,let me know.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Super, the chest will find you if it goes like mine did.

Bhog, that is a solid approach, and I may do that. Have to decide on hinging the top drawer lid first, as that will decide a lot too. Maybe more mocking, huh?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Oh, and the wood offer is incredible, thanks. I have to check inventory!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty,
thank you for the answer, it is always interesting to learn "why and how".

Hollowing the back of the runners to make them sit against the side more easely is also an interesting idea.

For the upper drawer, one option would be to make it slightly less wide (I mean the smallest horizontal dimension) and put a stop in the back of it in such a way that all 3 drawers are aligned when pushed against the back of the chest.

It is funny to see that the CS drawing is incorrect, it shows a common back for the 3 drawers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


This guy needs tills yet… Maybe progress today?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I think I'll just start saving my pennies, and someday by a already built one….









All it needs is to get rid of them burlap bags (sold seperately) and I'll keep the level and saw. It might need a drawer unit, but it isn't too bad, for $45.00+ tax. ( I THINK i can just afford the tax, right now)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


That is a nice price, Bandit! You gonna jump on it?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


IF I can scrape together that much cash to buy it. Otherwise, I will just take a few more pictures of it, and make my own. Kind of hard right now, @ $185 a week Sick pay, to get any of the good stuff….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


You know, if it has the mortise lock still with it, that's at least half the purchase price. Good luck, Bandit!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty,
you ever gonna out a lock in this thing? 
kevin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Best Saturday Use of Mock-ups...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I need to complete the saw and drawers first. Once there are things in it worth locking, I may figure out a lock.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Return from Obscurity*

EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.

----------------------------------

Precious little dialog, and only three pictures, but know that the Chest has not been forgotten.

Worked an idea I had for the sliding tills. The #78 (love that plane) created a rabbet on pallet pine










That was matched up with a dado'd (and reclaimed) walnut front










To create the beginnings of sliding tills for this chest interior.










More to come!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Return from Obscurity*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Glad to see the chest coming along
Jamie


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Return from Obscurity*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Very cool. I look forward to seeing the rest of it.

Have fun,

Joe

http://www.spoonscarver.com/


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Return from Obscurity*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


A blast from the past. Good to see it is still progressing, finding it's way to the finish line.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Return from Obscurity*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Yeah, some other projects (undocumented at that!) jumped in front of this chest. Literally. I haven't been able to see it for a few weeks as stuff was lined up in front of it.

Should be able to wrap it up reasonably quickly, though. Stay tuned.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Return from Obscurity*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Good to see you got back to it. Keep us posted Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Return from Obscurity*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Just a wee bit of work last night that may push another installment soon, we'll see. Raining like crazy today, flash flooding everywhere. Drought of 2012 is officially over.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Return from Obscurity*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Keep your powder dry Smitty. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Return from Obscurity*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


New post of PROGRESS...


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Return from Obscurity*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Oh cool… show's back on!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Return from Obscurity*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*

EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.

----------------------------------

Yeah, if you're like Andy and had popcorn at the ready for another installment of this series, my bad as it's gone back to seed while you waited. The chest has been an interim resting place for tools that otherwise were a source of clutter, but the chest itself had precious little work done on it's behalf for the better part of the the last year. This weekend, that changed.

But this reprise from a couple installments ago. I'm here:










And I want to get to get here:










Drawer dimensions are set, and the bottoms are cut. Drawer (sliding till?) fronts are also done and joined (no glue yet) to the bottoms as shown in the last installment:










Each drawer needs a back and sides, and I've opted to do half-blind dovetails at each corner. The walnut fronts are thin but incredibly tight-grained. Sides are pine, as is the back. Once the drawers are glued up they'll need some planing to fit, but that's been the plan all along. And each will ride on the bottoms that in turn will be spot glued and nailed to permit some expansion.

I cut the sides, then half-blinded them into the back…



















The other end of the sides were not nearly as deep; the walnut faceboard was marked on edge where material had to be removed.










Less than an eighth of thickness remained, but fit was good.










Face will be trimmed flush.










And with two down, we're getting closer to said "trim time." 










One more drawer at the top and it'll be time to glue up, trim up and install pulls before tools move in. Chest progress is fleeting, but real. As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Sweet! I was wondering what the half blind DTs were for. It looks great. Am I the only one here doesn't have a tool chest?

What else besides the drawers remain to be done?
.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Blast from the past. I don't have a tool chest either…or a till, hoosier cabinet, or…well you get the idea. Crap everywhere. All collecting dust too.

Is the hoosier cabinet lurking for a comeback blog update too?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Not lurking, it's kinda in use but not totally built out…










I'll get there Shane, and I appreciate the reminder.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I don't have a tool chest either Scotty

-

Looking good Smitty. I had forgotten that this wasn't done yet lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Drawers is it, Scotty. I have pulls to install on them when the time comes and it'll be done. No lock at this point. A surprise for saw storage when the reveal comes.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Ooooh! I like surprises.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Round my house both those are classified as "finished projects". The hoosier is looking quite handsome, and in a natural state too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I have plans for the wall hung, definitely, but it take time I ain't ready to dedicate right now. So it sits. The best of my tools are are in there already, so it's 'revered' space. Other planes get used as a result, as they're out in the open and easier to grab. Funny how it's working out, really.

No finish yet on the cherry face or pine / poplar interior, and it may only get Watco's if anything. I like, but want a little more 'pop.'


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


sweet Smitty, i had also forgot you were working on one, and the wall hung is looking good filled up!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I had forgotten as well. Good to see its moving again. I love that wall cabinet


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Just guessing but vertical saw storage on the front? The rest is looking great.

BTW "And each will ride on the bottoms that in turn will be spot glued and nailed to permit some expansion." not quite sure what your referring to, is it the actual drawer bottom or the runner it rides on?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Good guess, you can see the saw till 'slider' in the pic. Just need to do final fitting of the saws that'll live there.

Actual drawer bottom. Drawer sides and back are each on top of that piece for each drawer.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I ship lapped my drawer bottoms to allow for expansion. Then cut nails on the long edge and one on the end.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Love the cut nail approach, sounds cool.

The bottoms I'm only worried (a bit) about on three sides. They'll be fully glued to the walnut faces; how much fastening they get to sides and back isn't clear to me yet. Spot nailing is right, but doesn't seem like 'enough.' I'm over thinking it, maybe.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


so far no issues, the bottom drawer has some serious weight, 4 braces, 4 drills, bits, three rolls of chisels etc. hard to lift, i still need to mount an edge on the ends to facilitate lifting. I think it was WayneC that found a chest with that feature.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Nice update, Smitty. I love the half-blinds! But, I drooled all over my screen when the hoosier cabinet made an appearance! Love it!!!!

Maybe we need a 'Cabinet Maker's Toolchest of your Dreams' thread to keep everyome motivated to start and complete one!  I'm with Shane…tools everywhere…unorganized…want a tool chest! on wheels. LOL


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Terry, I highly recommend Schwarz's ATC. Most every thing I have is in it. Also serves to limit my gotta have of everything problem. ;{


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Kevin, am reading it now. Well, not this very moment, but you know…

I also have Jim Tolpin's Book on toolchests…mmmmmmm…lots of eye candy and ideas!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be honest. After working out of tool boxes for over 15 years, (maybe more) I'm not liking the tool chest thing. I haven't given up on it just yet, but I'm not sure at this point its going to be a long term thing for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


And I don't expect to be working out of this one on a regular basis either, to be quite honest. Too attached to my bench cabinet to pull all chisels from it and put them in a chest. Marking gauges and marking knife ain't moving, either. This is for a simpler 'working set' of hand tools that would essentially be spares, if/when I go someone and need functionality of this kind. Not often, of course, but it's happened.

We'll see.

I know you've struggled with it Don. It's part of what makes me think I wouldn't like it either.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I'm a wall cabinet guy myself but I really appreciate the beauty and simplicity of the tool chest. Tool cabinets need a lot of custom holders. I love how in a chest you just sit them in a till.

The chest is looking good Smitty, DTs are looking very nice to! I always love your blog's Smitty, plenty of eye candy to be seen. 
I also look forward to the completion of the hoosier!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


What was your method for cutting the rabet and groove for the drawer bottoms? I missed the joinery plane action!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Maur - see Part 12 (preceeding) for the #78 action to create the rebate. The groove may have been a #50 or simply the table saw. I'm thinking table saw because I didn't show a pic of the #50 and that wouldn't be like me to not do.

Thanks for checking in, Maur! Sorry I wasn't whacking with the Twisted Mallet. The plannishing hammer seemed to be the thing and I went with it. First time using that on the stanleys, too. It was light work, and with the fat face of that thing seemed to do just fine.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Nice, Moving Ahead is always good..

Like the cabinet also !!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Good to see this back in your thoughts, the drawers are looking great. Nice that the hoosier made an appearance.

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Popcorn's still good Smitty. Nice to see it progressing again.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty nice. Ive been thinking of a base with wheels for mine. Any thoughts along those lines?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


It's a long-series-in-the-making, Wayne, but one of the installments has the base I incorporated that let me wheels under this chest. That's done, it rolls around easily, but it's pretty low to the ground of course.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I'd still love to see a chest about my height, 4 or 5 sides, on sturdy wheels. Planes on one side, saws on another, chisels and rasps, etc. ALL at waist height or above. Use the lower cabinets to hide tools like the skill saw, sawzall…

And, just roll it between workbenches as needed! 

My Dad always said to dream big!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Yea, but what's the wife tell you Terry?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Well now the bench is finished Terry, what are you waiting for? LOL.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Actually, comman sense is telling me that a tool cabinet 6 feet tall, roughly 4 feet in diameter, filled with 200 hand tools would require electric motors at each wheel and BF Goodrich tires. But…what a project! LOL


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


May a suggest a 5 Hp motor powering a down blowing fan essentially making a hover craft.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of a base with a drawer for jointer planes. It would also raise the entire chest.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I'd think joinery planes in a drawer set-up would be nice. Those currently don't have a home.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Top drawer dovetails now complete, next is glue-up. Pictures soon…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Dry fit, no clamps or glue yet…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty, gonna be nice! Lid on the top till only?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Yep, last minute change as I had the thin stock of walnut. We'll see if it's permanent…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Oh yea, good fit. Wish I made the lid on mine taller like yours.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Looks great Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Glue ups underway.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


It's coming along nicely Smitty! Too bad you are using the wrong clamps ;-)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Looking good Smitty!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty. Eric is right. Using THOSE clamps disqualifies the work from being considered true craftsmanship. It will always be just "good enough". ;{


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I don't know. I see an old HF pipe clamp on galvanized pipe there. It takes a pretty qualified clamper with a good hammer to get that set.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


You guys are killin' me. Seriously.
.
.
.
.
Okay, I'm over it.
Clamping will continue with the Ponies, Bessies, and any other 'squeeze sticks' I can easily reach, "...so you better get used to the idea." (Monty Python and the Holy Grail)


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Nice !!

Almost done !!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Z.

Question for the esteemed panel: I'm thing Watco's for inside walnut surfaces, and maybe on the underside of the lid. Pros/cons?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


As a junior member of the panel I would go ahead as planned. I have not done mine as yet and dirt is beginning to be an issue. Finger prints all over the tills and so on. It will outgas for a while.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


^ See'ins you have a chest and actually use it, there's consideration that you're a Sr. Member of the panel and I'm the noob.

Long time ago I 'printed up' on the unfinished walnut that is the cabinet under my bench. It wasn't pretty. The Schwarz has opined about not finishing insides of chests, but I'm not buying. It's not to say I'd re-apply annually or anything, but not having any coating at all doesn't sit right. Thanks, Kevin.

Other views?


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Inside gonna get beat up over time.. but I think oil only would look great inside a chest.

jmo ( just my .02 )


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


when Smitty says "watco", I say "Yaaa" no paint!!

Seriously I'd say watco would be an excellent choice.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


+1, +1, +1 etc. etc. DonW


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


And that's the way it'll be! Thanks, gents.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Glad to see this rolling.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Third (and final) bottom-to-front glue-up. Next the dovetail sides and back.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Still got that 62 in the pic. Nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Almost a Year, but Progress Continues...*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I can honestly say the #62 and the #5 jack make up 60%+ of the planning I do on a regular basis. The A2 LN iron in the low angle jack is sheer awesomeness for edge retention, too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Looking More Like a Tool Chest*

EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.

----------------------------------

Had a chest with sliding tills 'in bottom only…'










So I mounted faces via saw-kerf rabbets…



















and dovetailed sides to said faces.























































Glued faces…



















And now the sides get glued up, one drawer per day. This way I can clamp them up in place so they are 'set' where they'll live. With this box, square is certainly optional… 










That will get these (sans lid):










Into a chest that once looked like this:










Next installment, tills glued and done, finish added, pulls installed. Thanks for staying with this one, almost there!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Any day now eh? It sure has come a long way from where it started!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


It's coming along very well Smitty. I like the way you did the tills. I need something like that in the drawer unit that goes under my new bench. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


you do have a knack for the vintage re-makes. Very fun to follow along.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Nice work Smitty. Please identify the LA smoother you've included in the pic above. BTW, I love that you include the tools you're using in the pics you take of your projects. Sometimes, I remember reading about a specific tool in one of your other blogs so even though you don't call it out in your blog, seeing the tool in the pic, and knowing it's history adds to my enjoyment of your posts.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Smitty! Thanks again for sharing all those photos..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Gents, the encouragement is appreciated. It's a wierd phase; glue up one or two things each night, then wait for the next night and repeat. It's progress, but painful. Looking forward to 'trim to fit' and the other things that mean all construction is complete!

Mike, I'm watching your bench build and it's looking very good!

Brad, thanks. It's the LN #164 w/ cocobolo knob and tote. Can't afford a SW #164 original, this was the next best thing. It's a very nice plane.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Really nice Smitty. This will look awesome when finished, great blog!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


So wonderful to see the life your skillful hands breathe back into these pieces. Thank you for taking the time to share your work with us Smitty.

The top drawer will be able to sit proud of the chest due to the depth of the lid, correct?


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Lookin' great Smitty.

I look forward to the final pics.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Thanks, JJB and Tony.

You hit it right - the top is tall from the sides, made possible by the upper skirt that catches the lid's surround. Why did I do it that way? It goes back to the original hinges that I left in place… They were tall / proud from the box's sides, so the lid had to be as well.










Wasn't going to pull the clinched square nailes holding them in place and almost certainly ruin the overall integrity of the piece…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty, I think I need to go and beat mine with a stick so looks as good as yours, really nice work. Still wishin' I made the top dust seal higher!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


lol

Tricks of the trade:


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Is that an AA Woods auger tool?
Edit: Also Yukon Gold or Red or Idaho


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Don't know if I know any branding off the top of my head (EDIT: Except for Idaho / Russet EDIT-EDIT: and crabgrass)... Why? You telling me it's worth thousands and I've been using it to age stuff?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Paid $30 for mine, one in a box goes for 60 to 100


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


This one's only 'on a box,' not in a box. heh heh.

Only record that may be what it is says, "Tenon Cutter Bit, Flea Mkt, $1"


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Damn! Have you tried it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I used it to cut the ends of (very, very rough) spindles / rungs to replace ones that were missing on my shop stool. It was fun. Not very refined, but it did the trick when nothing else would.

I'm sure there's a way to tune it, but I've not tried to find it (yet).


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Cool, Thanks. Hoping to get a 16" brace on the bay, will know in an hour or so! All of mine are 8" and 10"


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


LOL. Guess I better not bid on it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Wayne, thanks. It's my first Bay Bid ever!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Kevin. My technique is to only bid in the last 15-30 seconds. I enter my maximum price and wait to see what happens. No point bidding early unless you are not able to be there at the end of the auction.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I was supposed to be at a clients but he baled on me! The billable hours would have paid for it!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Progress. All tills glued up, and saw till is in work!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Interesting saw till - cause for contemplation.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


One rip, one x-cut to fit in that till. Will see where the dovetail saw fits, I have a couple possibilities in mind…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Coming up on today's 'half hour allotment' of shop time, and the clamps will come off. Hope to plane-to-fit the sliding trays / tills and have an actual tool chest in final form. Excitement, right?

(ah, the things we get excited about sometimes…)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Great idea clamping the tills inside the chest. Always love the potato and crab grass trick (LOL) and as always great too porn Smitty. Great show!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Looking More Like a Tool Chest*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Love the tricks of the trade!
Now we are really close.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*And We're Ready for Hardware!*

EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.

----------------------------------

Left off last time looking like this:










After pulling clamps and doing some trim work first at the bench…










And then at the chest with the Stanley #278 in chisel plane mode…










The chest is now looking like this:










Tills are marked for pulls, then I'll add finish and it'll be *reveal* time… Until then, thanks for following along!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Lookin' great, Smitty. It has been fun and educational following along on this refurb. You've done a great job of making something attractive and useful, while still preserving the history. I can't wait to see the final reveal.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Looking good Smitty. There was a nice #278 on ebay.co.uk this weekend. Not sure what it went for though.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Looks good Smitty. Nothing better than an aged tool chest with character, but updated to meet current needs.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty, a triumph! Good for another hundred years. Whatcha doin bout hardware?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gents. It's been a long, strange trip and I'm happy to see it coming to successful close. I have hardware, but will keep that 'closely held' until the final post. Gotta leave you with something to look forward to.

I waxed the tills and side rails, and things work very well now. It's like having a new toy, I'm telling ya. One thing at present is an issue: the bottom till is not quite deep enough to hold a brace; the knob is the problem. I'm thinking a slight mod to the till bottom will get me there; I have clearance below, but hope I don't have to go all the way through to make it happen. I really, really want a brace and bit set in that drawer, though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


That's a great 278 shot. Well done.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Love that chest.
It is so full of love, heart and history.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Thank you Smitty. It looks fantastic.

" I really, really want a brace and bit set in that drawer, though." - This is the fun stuff; when the gears start turning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Tony - see next installment….

Thanks, Buddy!

Don, Mads and Camp - your comments are appreciated!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *And We're Ready for Hardware!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 August 2019, removed broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Mighty handsome looking chest Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Conclusion!*

EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.

--------------------------------------------------------

Okay, we started here when the evening's activites went down:










Tills were assembled and trimmed up earlier this morning and I was excited to add hardware and apply a finish. So tonight I started by adding a little beading detail using my Stanley #66 beading plane.



















Once the top edge of each 'drawer front' was beaded, it was time to add the ring pulls I had purchased many months ago… I only took a picture of the hole drilling though, sorry…










With the beading and pulls done, I applied a coat of Watco's Natural to the fronts and the underside of the lid. The bottoms weren't glued (that expansion / contraction thing, you know) so I drove a few square nails (vintage / recycled) to the bottom (back edge) boards. Pre-drilled with an old Craftsman eggbeater that caught my eye at a flea market last month. That tool has a story or two to tell, I think…










I mentioned in the last installment a screw-up of sorts. I didn't know it at the time, but putting a bit brace in the bottom till is definitely something I wanted to do as part of outfitting this chest. But unfortunately the drawer was about 5/16" too shallow for the pad of the brace. I used one of the neat little carving tools that came in a starter set from Walt Q probably more than a year ago; my first foray into chip carving (probably an insult to chip carvers everywhere…) let to a slight 'wallow' that solved the problem without blowing out the bottom of the till.










So, here's a pic showing all tills within reach, then another with them all closed and the bottom board pulled forward to protect the plane bay all along the bottom of the chest.



















I'll work up the project post and try to give a decent recap of the whole thing, but in the meantime here's the chest! The saw till does need recessed ring pulls; I don't have those ordered yet and will update this entry when I get them. As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Very very nice. It will get another 100 years of use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Wayne, I hope so.

The plan is to outfit this chest with a core set of what is essentially "spare" stuff. I have my everyday users at the bench, and much extra. If I can get a kind of ATC set in here it'd be great… Won't spend $ specifically to get there, if that makes sense. Then you never know, I just may start working out of it. We'll see.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


That turned out great! It is great to see something old made new and useful again :-D


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I always enjoy reading your stuff. Your nostalgia is contagious


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Red.

Ordered recessed ring pulls for the saw till, looking forward to getting those for sure! I'll be planing about 1/8" from the bottom of that till and then the top-most one of the 'triplets' will be able to slide all the way forward, over the saw one, thus making more room to have all three reachable if so desired.

And, time to re-read ATC. If this chest is going to take up space, it must earn it's keep.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Clever set up in the chest Smitty. I love that Stanley beading tool. Very nice result with that. All good.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Well done, Smitty.

Very well executed Fit and Finish and quite nicely appointed.

Thanks for sharing the Journey.

Best Regards. - Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Nice refurb Smitty. Where will it sit in your shop?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


It lives! Lovingly brought back from the brink by Doctor Smitty. Well done sir.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


From the (limited) things I've read about tool chests, this one is on the smaller end of the range for ones meant to be full-sized. That said, there seems to be a ton of room in the bottom compartment. I made sure to keep that deep enough to handle a jointer w/ full iron. There was some give, then, in the depth of the drawers. I lost about 3/4" to the sliding partition, but that was too cool to not do.

All of this is reading more like a review, and I haven't used it yet so probably ought to table it for now.

Thanks Mike, Len, Don and Andy.

I'm almost certain to put down some rubber mesh in the bottom, along with some simple dividers, to keep the planes in line. And the chest will stay where it is for now; it's between the bench and my would-be wall hung tool cabinet; I'm making trips to that with no problem.

Yes, it lives.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Looks fabulous, Smitty. I love the ring pulls.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Very nice work, Smitty! The chest is beautiful to me…old and new brought together to form a valuable tool.

The high humidity in my shop has pushed a tool chest to the very top of my bucket list…been looking at yard sales for a beginner, but no luck still. Luckily, you've posted so many photos of this restore/rebuild, I feel I can give one a try!  Thank you!

Love that 66!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Damn it. Now I am jonesing for a #66 again.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty - you might have just pushed me to the point where im going to ask my wife If I can reconfigure her grandfathers old trunk into a tool chest. It used to sit in my little man den but the sharp corners scared it off into hiding. Its been relegated to the office since the baby started to crawl. You're an inspiration sir. Well done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I'm not liking the contrast of wood colors in the interior of the chest; hope that calms down over time. Also should have used the same species of wood for the runners at the sides. Oh, well. It looks like a carpenter's chest, as opposed to a cabinetmaker's, in that regard: Use what's on hand. And that's what I did.

Go for it, Stef. Of course, this project started without the pucker factor associated with a family heirloom. Either way, persistence is pretty much all there is to it.

I hope you do find one and save it, Terry. And keeping what I put in this one free from dust and (perhaps) some humidity would be a very good thing.

The #66 is a cool tool indeed. Takes some getting used to, but that's the case with anything. I'm getting the hang of it, and really love making beads on stuff. It'd be easy to overdo though, hence the rub.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty,

Drop a couple of Moth Balls in each compartment, the camphor will not only ward off spiders and bugs but will also deter surface rust on the stored tools. I've used it successfully for years to fight moisture in my roll around tool chests. It will also lend a scent of old school storage. ;-)

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


I thought you were gonna say 'potato.'



Sounds like a plan, thanks Len!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Ha!! Potato, indeed.

Smitty, this 'ain't no one trick pony you're dealin' with here'. ;-)

I got a blue million of 'em, ...and some have even been proven.

Best Regards. - Len


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Wonderful resurrection Smitty. I applaud you!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


The drawers came out beautiful and the brace solution is great.

Thanks for sharing, it is always a joy to follow along with your inspiring work, Smitty.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Vreat job Smitty. You should really collect all these posts and pictures, expand a little, and turn this into a nice picture book. You do a great job with documentation in a linear way that lends itself well to print.

You tell a good story. Thank you.

Where did you get the ring pulls?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Empty baggies say 'Lee Valley,' 32mm ring pulls…

Sam, thanks very much. I took a picture of the almost-completed bench with better lighting and better camera tonight.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Smitty,

Did you say you took a picture of your *'bench'* just to see if we are reading all of your blog, or are you sleep deprived???

...just askin' ...


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wondered about that too Len, but was too lazy to type at the time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


^ Hah!

Sorry 'bout that.

I am open to suggestions on a latch or lock of some kind. Not sure a mortise lock would do it anymore with the saw till inside the front face and all, so an external hasp (which the orig. box had, if you recall) might be in order. Anyone seen one for sale that would be spot on for this old chest?


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


...well, it's your project, you could jack up that chest, throw a few legs under it, strap on a vice and call it a *bench* with tool storage, but don't forget to throw in an extra potato for good measure.

Hey! Everybody Happy, Happy, Happy …and that's a fact… Jack!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Len, is you Duck showing?

Chest already has wheels. But you know, I haven't tried picking it up now that there are tools inside…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


That last picture!
Wonderful, heart and soul.
Congrat on the build.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## revrok (May 1, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...





> I m not liking the contrast of wood colors in the interior of the chest; hope that calms down over time. Also should have used the same species of wood for the runners at the sides. Oh, well. It looks like a carpenter's chest, as opposed to a cabinetmaker's, in that regard: Use what s on hand. And that is what I did.


Don't you dare regret anything about it Smitty! I just read the blog from beginning to end. It is so clearly a labor of love! Thanks for sharing. BTW, you never have given any dimensions, unless I missed them?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


Hey, Tim! Read the whole series? Wow, that's labor all by itself!



Here's interior dimensions (rounded to nearest inch)

Interior wide: 31" 
Deep: 16" 
High: 13 1/2", not counting another inch the lid provides in interior space.

Thanks for commenting!


----------



## revrok (May 1, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Conclusion!*
> 
> EDIT: 23 Aug 2019, eliminated broken Photo"Chum"Bucket links.
> 
> ...


A small traveling chest then! Perfect for a #8 jointer and a 26" saw. I wondered if that size would be Okay since I am VERY limited on space. Now I love it even more! Thanks for sharing yet another pretty shot of this lady.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*

Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:

- It was, in fact, quite cool looking
- It highlighted the large dead space in front of the sliding trays










Filling the space with a travel tote is a good idea, and maybe a sawbox would work, but then I came across a stated purpose for the sliding ledge (courtesy of C. Schwarz' post of a Practical Woodworker article on chests):

-A sliding ledge beneath the tills, when pulled out, covers the bottom compartment. The bench planes, etc., can be packed away on the sliding board.

I tried placing bench planes there (jack, jointer and smoother are all that's needed, but a block fit there too) and love the idea.










The top tray can still slide all the way forward, but more importantly I just doubled the space in the lower compartment! Now there's room for the #50 and things I haven't thought of putting there before. Love me some sliding ledge. It's made this small-ish tool chest a much more practical piece. Thought I'd share the observation. I just might grow to using this chest…

Amendment #1 - Put my winding sticks on the sliding ledge, liking this.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Super cool Smitty. Very efficient use of space!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Need all the space I can get, Maur. There's a certain mallet I'm trying to get inside…


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Always grateful of you imparting your wisdom and discoveries.

Thank you Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I built a lift out tote for mine. Easier to get at the bottom. But it doesn't slide, so loose the cool factor.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Devils advocate here, to get at the bottom you have to remove all those planes correct? All of mine are on the bottom with the exception of the 405 and the auger bit set. They have their own tool box so to speak. Trying to understand the advantage.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Here's what I'm thinking, Kevin.

With the planes in place, I can fully reveal the top two trays. If those trays are 'marking and measuring' as well as 'chisels' I should be able to do all the work for dovetailing (for example) without moving the planes (saws are in the front till).

Otherwise, based on videos I've seen on line, the premise of working from tills in the first place is made more effective by pulling the bench planes out of the bottom compartment at the start and placing them on (under) the bench. They're always used when the chest is used, is the assumption. In that case, sure, remove the three bench planes to get at the plough or contents of third till (auger). Conversely, keep the (three) bench planes in the bottom till and cross the room for the plough that's now in the wall hung.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Smitty, I will experiment over the weekend! I'm intrigued. BTW may meet Walt from Brass City on Saturday am. Open house at CVSW in CT.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


... I'd love to meet Walt Q…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I overlooked your saw till, my saws would be below the slider. Contemplating a saw till like yours, maybe a remote control and motorized lift with LED's focused on the till and a sound track when its opened! Too much? 
Edit, since folks think I overdid it with Red's un wedged tenon I figured what the heck.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I think the motor is a tough call; everything with a cord is thrown away sooner or later.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I am not sure how I would handle a 2 till scenario, but I thin you are on point so far. As for my 3 tray set up. I have my sharps on the top tray. This includes, chisels, spoke shaves, block planes (one rank of fine if you are curious why I have two), shoulder plane, card scrapers, and my striking knife. All tools I don't want to fish for when I need them. This tray spends its life over the saw till closest to the front of the chest and is, as a result, the easiest to see. Not a bad arrangement since I decided against any hardware for my trays and, as a result, use the case sides to pull the trays back and forth (it would be a shame to get nicked because I forgot where the pointy pits are).

Below that I have my layout drawer: tape measure, rulers, marking gauges, compass, dividers galore, pencils, chalk line, squares, etc.

Third tray is boring, fastening, unfastening and in general the closest thing to a junk drawer in the chest.

In short (oops too late) I think your solution as far as what goes where is pretty darn sound.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I like the pic of your tools in trays, Ryan. Good insight there. We're not that far apart on the top two tills and their respective layouts. Ditto on the boring of the third tray.

My bottom tray is 'boring' as well, but is by far the deepest of the three. And that isn't very deep. It's the biggest weakness of the toolbox, I think.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I hear ya. One tray needs to be either deep or wide to accommodate bit-braces. You striking tools can take up a lot of space in that same drawer.

My draw knife and my hatchet are my two worst storage issues. They take up a ton of space and they are sharp so you have to take care to set them up in a way that the edges don't get hurt and they don't hurt you. I have a cabinetmakers rasp that falls into almost the same category of headache to store. Any ideas on those?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I've been pondering on the drawknife, but nothing yet. Hatchet I doubt goes in. Rasp… good question. I've seen an old one in a leather sheath, almost like a knife. Not great for moisture, but it shouldn't be too bad (?)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


My third tray is a deep one. Got something like 4 braces, three drills two chisel rolls, a role of brace bits, a scraper wallet, a set of brad points, brace counter sinks, counter bores, screw driver bits, brace tenon cutter and other small stuff!
Top till is measuring and marking, and the second till has fret saws, gent saws, side rabbits, saw blades, dowell gauge and the like.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Within the tool chest, I don't think moisture would be too much of an issue (and if it was that could be combated quite readily with silca gel packets). My issue is the thing rattling around and getting dull. That is the one drawback of good hand stitched rasps.

Leather would be a good solution to the rasp, then it could go just about anywhere (you could make a roll and get all the files in there). I wish I knew how to work leather, but that might be one hobby too much.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


On the draw-knives have you considered a MAFE style blade guard (kerf in a thin board)? It could then be safely set in the bottom of the chest.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Something like this. (My draw knives were not as easy to get to as this saw) This is a thin groove cut with a plough plane. Ties are leather.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


^ I remember Mads doing that, it's a good idea! Thanks for the reprise, Wayne, I'll be doing this with the drawknife for sure.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


My draw knives are done that way. They are just in a bag with my carving tools at the moment. Mads = MAFE.

The guards are quick to make. I used the smallest blade in one of my record 43s. I do need to throw some finish on them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Don would want you to paint them, I bet.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


That is a good idea. Thanks Wayne, I had forgoten all about that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


-Hope the recessed ring pulls come for the saw till today; itching to get these final pieces installed.

But speaking of 'final,' this chest doesn't have a lock. I've scoped out a bunch of them, but haven't pulled the trigger on one mostly because of price; I'm not spending $59 on a brass half-mortise, as that's a buck shy of what I paid for the original chest. I'd like a vintage steel one, and will keep my eyes out for the right one.

In the meantime, the pulls are the holdup. Oh, and I keep pondering tool layout as well as re-thinking the tools that are in there. With space at a premium, it really does make you think about what will get used vs. just take up space. As in, if I haven't reached for the tool in months (or ever!), should it be in the chest?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Looks great and practical too Smitty.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


*Smitty*. Lee valley has a chest lock for about $30 that works, but I can't in good concience reccomend it, since on my fist the alignment pin snaped on install.

I did quite a bit of triage on my tools when I moved to the chest. I even had to cut down on my overal number of divders (a shocker for me). I still look in the chest and say "now does that really need to be there?" but overall it's nothing more or less than I need.

At some point I want to build some sort of secondary storage for the tools that I use but only once or twice a year (boltcutters, my router/bits, plumbing gear, etc).


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Wayne, I have a couple of those for when I take my saws with me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Ryan, consider this to be pure conjecture (which it is)...

I'm outfitting this chest and asking myself a single question: If I were taking this somewhere with the intent of being fully productive using only the contents therein, would I be?

It's not furniture building, but if it were a homesite I could build a sawbench with hammer, saws, bit and brace, etc. and be good to go to the next level. Then even a Nicholson-style workbench would be within reach of the tools I have. From there we go to framing, casework, trim, etc. and be just fine. More of a carpenter's box, but I'm probably in the middle ground anyway.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


^ And in no way am I suggesting this box is good for homebuilding today. Been there (part time), know it's not the way things are done. Just suggesting, as a very traditional form, chests like mine would have been thought of that way.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Smitty, I'm pretty sure that 19'th century carpenters did just that. They built benches and horses on the site, then got on with building the structure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


The bench in my Audels (sp?) guide from '49 says as much, too. The Nicholson bench style is very conducive to an on-site build.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Figures, they did it in a day and I take almost a year! My amateur status is secure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Mine too, buddy, not to worry.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Trying to crystallize the perfect set of tools is a downright mind numbing task. In my journal I have tried the exercise at least three or four times and have come up with distinctly different sets of tools each time. Perhaps that just represents different area's of interest I have had over the years.

I agree that with a very small set of tools and some skill you can get down to cases on site pretty easily. The real trick is knowing what to throw in the tote when you head out the door. The other trick is knowing what tools are not necessary, but are essential to the type of work you do.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Agree that it's not a stock, but a flow. Tools will come and go in this thing based on what I feel is 'needed' to work at the time. Not a tote guy, seriously doubt the chest ever leaves my shop, but when stocking it the thought of it moving sure puts things into the right perspective. Good stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Posted on the Dream Toolchests thread, repeated here just because.

Re-reading a blog post of 1936 content on toolchests and discovered I'm supposed to have a framing square inside (yeah, I'm easily influenced by antique literature. Now you know.) Worked a small flat square into the saw till but a large Keen Kutter framing square barely fit at the bottom of the main compartment on the floor of the chest. But they both fit, so it's another move towards completness of contents. No hardware in the mail, still waiting to finish overall interior build… Winding sticks and trammel points also added, plus a chisel roll in the main compartment.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Reading Kevin's drawer inventory again… Damn, those must be deep drawers:

"Top till is measuring and marking…

... second till has fret saws, gent saws, side rabbits, saw blades, dowell gauge and the like.

... third tray is a deep one. Got something like 4 braces, three drills two chisel rolls, a role of brace bits, a scraper wallet, a set of brad points, brace counter sinks, counter bores, screw driver bits, brace tenon cutter and other small stuff!"

This chest is much smaller, and by opting for three drawers vs. two I'm limited in drawer depth. Going over everything in the Beast, wondering if I'll commit to working out of it or if the exercise is only an interesting distraction? By not putting my daily user jack inside, for example, I'm not chest-bound. We'll see if that changes.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Nice Chest there Smit !!!!!

Love the look of the drawers..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Thanks Pat. My #2 Son gets credit for that walnut. He scavenged it and planed both sides to make it material definitely suited to these drawer fronts. Love the figured look, makes it fun to open the chest!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Kevins tills are also wider then mine I would guess. That does add a ton of space. There is a balancing act to be done there on design. The more space you take up with the tray width, the more blindspace you get on the bottom of the chest. Let me see if Ian explain this:

Let's say that the distance between my case and my saw till was 15" If my tray is 7.5" wide then I have no dead space under that till that cannot be accessed with the tray in one position or the other. If however my tray is 8" wide, there becomes a dead space of 1" that will be more difficult to access with the tray in either position. Anything more than 2 inches of dead space makes planes much harder to get to.

2nd the thought about being influenced by vintage books.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


At the moment I can access everything on the bottom no problem. The wasted space is above the bottom layer and below the bottom till. My till dimensions are right out of the ATC article Chris S. wrote few years ago. As an update the lower till had six hand drills and five braces! Sending some stuff to aloha so inventory is going down.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Total distance, front to back, divided by two. And if the saw till is in the main compartment, subtract that from the total distance as well. Got it. I'll have to take some measurements and see what my "width of dis-utility index" is. Ryan's is zero. The significance of my dis-utility index is mitigated in that I have no bench planes (important tools) to reach for down low, in the main compartment (see sliding ledge above).

Kevin's main compartment has unused vertical space, is what I'm hearing. Space above the upper reaches of the bench plane's irons and lat adjusters, but below the lower till's bottom.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I'm getting dizzy.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I do have some dead space in mine (it's actually not practical to design a chest without any).

I still have planes down there but they take more wrist gymnastics to get to. The point I was making and one that gets forgotten all too-often, is that the tools, and trays have to move easily in and out of the case. It's not just static storage. There has to be negative space to get things done. If you don't account for the area that the tools have to pass through you are likley to miss something.

Oddly enough the dead space in your cabinet Smitty is your two bottom drawers when the planes are in there. By removing the planes (as you mentioned) you create the negative space needed to access the tools. Like I said, it can't be thought of as a static form.

Also keep in mind that the hardware you pick can create it's own dead space by contributing to the width of the tray.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I did sacrifice some width for hardware. But the bottom till does meet flush with the saw till since I mounted them a bit higher. The bottom gymnastics do not seem cumbersome. It's the bow saw that is giving me issues, wish I had seen Ryan's setup before I completed mine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Bow saw? Man, that'd only go into my chest in pieces. Which, I suppose, is an option I guess. But I haven't used the ones I have yet.

The only space worth talking about, to my way of thinking, is useable space. Not in it for storage, but the ability to get the most-used tools in and out as readily as possible.

In the meantime, I think my saw till hardware came today but it's locked up in the post office until tomorrow. :-(


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Smitty, no storage here. I can get anything I need easily. Except for the 20 or so 2×8x8" red oak planks in FRONT of my chest, bench top in the making!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


^ Sweeet!! Ready to see that bench take shape. Inlays, I hear?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Maybe Fractals in color!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Crazy talk, Kev. Must resist…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Help me, Help me


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


14" total, drawers are 7". No misery index there, yay!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Some stuff is always just going to be a little harder to get to. The trick is to make sure that the stuff that is more difficult to get at is the stuff you don't use very often. For instance, I keep my saw files, saw sets, extra blades and a few other items all underneath my saws. I have to remove a saw or two to get to them, but since I only use those items once in a blue moon, I feel that is OK.

Thinking specifically about your set up. I think it might be wise to invert the top two trays from the suggestion I had earlier. Try layout on top and chisels in the drawer below. Although in looking at your chest it might not matter, because it looks like you could have that drawer pulled forward with the planes still in the chest. With those to trays spending most of the time staggered, you have quick access to a heck of a lot of tools.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


+1 Ryan


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Ryan, the top two trays are each exposed very easily, and fully, with planes on the sliding ledge. Open the chest, pull the top tray forward and both are completely visible / accessible. Slight difference in height between them limits what I can put in one vs the other though.

Thought I had a pic to insert here, but I do not. Will get one taken and posted tonight.

The third drawer, brace and bits, is inaccessible until planes are pulled. But I believe that's fine if the number of planes is four or less (and that's all that fits, BTW, on the ledge. Pull each of those and all is good.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Top tills while planes are in the chest (sliding ledge):


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Smitty, where did you find the cabinet maker screwdrivers? I've been watching Patricks list for them and when they show up expensive!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Found them in an antique mall outside of Pigeon Forge, TN last summer. Got a very good deal on the set; not a crazy-good $5 or anything, but I was more than happy with the asking price. Now that they're in the chest, I've actually used them. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Pulls arrived this AM, huzzah! But with phillips screws. Boo!

So I bought some shiny brass slotted screws that I must now tarnish…

But install can proceed while that's happening. Tarnishing brash takes time, apparently, and begins with a bath in mineral spirits.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Make sure their clocked, timed, turned the same way. Ah whatever you know what I mean.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


I will, to the best of my ability, believe me.

The backside of these pulls will require some very interesting excavation work, looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Sounds like my chest handles( stef NO comments) Made a pattern and enslaved some electrons to do the work finished with the 71 for authenticity!:








Routawed the deeper cut and 71'ed the flush mount part.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A 'Feature' gets (Re-) Discovered*
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone of anything here, but if you've read the series y'all know that I chose to install a sliding ledge in rehab'd tool chest as shown in an old chest drawing. I did it because when I first saw it I thought it was cool, and thought it was there to protect the bottom compartment from dust / debris when the lid was open. Got it built and realized a couple of things:
> 
> ...


^ Yup, that's kinda what I'm looking at… Won't be pretty underneath, but that don't matter. I'll practice on scrap first, would like to avoid having to re-build the saw till.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*Final Hardware Install*

Here's what I've had:










The vertical saw till needed flush ring pulls, and those finally came in this week. Tonight was install time.

First to practice on pine. Traced it with a knife, chisel'd (carefully) and drilled and got the fit right. Lots of chiseling ahead on a much narrower piece of walnut.





































Removed the saws and square from the till and set it up on the bench for work.










Chisel'd out the square, marked for the deep, recessed cut needed for the pull. Used the forstner in a suitable brace.



















Pre-drilled for the screws (phillips type, but those will be replaced with slotted screws when I get them…)










Done, and Done.



















As always, thanks for looking!


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


GASP! *Phillips Head Screws* in a Smitty build? Dude you are slipping! ;-) Looks great btw :-D

edit - Just noticed you mentioned they will be replaced.. my faith in all that is good has been restored lol.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


Looking good. When the final installment comes out, I look forward to the before/after photos. I have forgot what shape/condition it was in before the work began.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


Well done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


Project Post!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90140

EDIT: Oh, my…

Eric, don't panic. Phillips will be replaced, just have to find the right size slotted screws. What I bought was too big…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


and don't forget timed! we're watching


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


Roger that!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


The forstner bit, a special one for braces or an ordinary DP type?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


Ordinary. The brace jaws accepted it pretty readily, worked great.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


sweet. Your the epitome of galootness!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


Wow Smitty, not much room for error chiselling that out was there? Did you consider turning it 90 degrees and offsetting it so that when the pull was lifted it pulled in the center of the drawer? Probably wouldn't look as nice, but would have given you a bit more wood around the outside. Just curious. Looks great.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


Just visited the project post and realised that you installed two pulls, not one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


No, Andy, not much margin at all…

I tried turning them, simply didn't look right. Fortunately went well, just had to take my time that's all.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


I love the hardware.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


Nice hardware and nice work Smitty.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *Final Hardware Install*
> 
> Here's what I've had:
> 
> ...


Really nice hardware, vey clean install. Way to go Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*A Latch!!*

Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:










How to mount it? Glad you asked.










Drilled some holes, then worked the slot.



















Used a carving tool to set in the hinge pin assy…










Here's under the lid~










Add a little matching paint, and we're done.










Now to find a very long-legged 'poultry-staple' kinda deal to use as the catch. Legs to go through the entire chest wall and clinch on the inside, like the original hinge nails do.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


The finish is in the detail Smitty.
Looking really good, all you need now is an anvil & forge
to make the staple 
Jamie


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


Looks like it has always been there Smitty.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


Looks good Smitty.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


Great finish Smitty!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


Nicely done Smitty !
Want to help with my Grandfathers chest now ? ;-)


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


Perfect, anything else would have looked like sore thumb.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


Thought you might enjoy this Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


Jamie, if I find the right wire, it'll get done. I have a plan…

Thanks, everyone, for the comments. I've looked at many mortice locks, none had the right dimensions to hit the skirting just right.

Glen, sure!

Andy, i feel for that guy, seeing something and knowing it's gotta be taken care of. Not a fan of his heavy paint job but to each his own. Chest is very cool, and large!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


Very clever! It is wonderful how you are able to cover your tracks and make the work blend so well.

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


great idea.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


And last night, a lock. Found this in the dirt (literally!) in front of an old shed my dad once owned. Cleaned it up, brought it home over 30 years ago.










Actually fashioned a key and got it to work soon after.



















And you knew where this was headed.










Rediscovered in a cabinet, now it is where it always belonged, I think.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


Perfect, just perfect.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


+1 what Kevin wrote.

What a journey!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Latch!!*
> 
> Only thing this chest has aggravated me with since completion is an inability to open and close it easily. I've not slammed the lid on my finger (yet), but both activities have been two-handed operations. Didn't like that, had my eyes open for a solution, and found this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*

Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.

One of the items I'm convinced needs to be in the tool chest is a full-sized framing square. You know what I'm talking about, as there are thousands of these tools out there, and likely several in every shop across America. Now that's not to say we all know how to actually use the devise for laying out jack and valley rafters, bird's mouth cuts, etc., but that's not the point. It's a cool tool and deserves our respect (and a place in the tool chest). I had a problem putting a framing square in the chest, though… the only way I could squirrel it away was by laying it flat on the floor of the chest, along the front and one side. You can see it in this picture.










Not the easiest thing to get out, should I ever need to do some framing. All three sliders had to come out, along with the #50 box and the vertical saw till. And if that weren't enough of a reason for seeking a better solution, by having the square under the aforementioned till, the top edge was raised 1/8", blocking the top slider from moving forward an additional couple inches. This was not by design. I did thin the base of the saw till originally, but didn't want to go too far with it and lived with the reduced accessibility of the middle and bottom sliders.










Enter the solution: a Standard T.D. 101 "Take Down" square.



















Many variations out there on the same concept: make a framing square in two pieces, with a way of locking them together when needed. It was an idea that appealed to me and my specific situation, and the search ended last week thanks to the 'bay. Here's the T.D. in it's user-made scabbard, in the main compartment of the chest.










The saw till dropped just enough to allow the top slider to move all the way to the front wall of chest now. Huzzah!










Nothing earth-shaking, then, just an improvement I wanted to put out there in case others suffer at the hands of a non-take-down framing square. As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Great solution Smitty. I would just leave mine at the bottom since I rarely use it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Where it was, I never used it.

It's a slow day in the shop when a framing square gets it's own post, but it is Sunday…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


yea, but it's not just any framing square!!


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Sweet square Smitty! Also very cool to get a peek inside the old chest.

I have an old carpenter's chest that was made about 1920. This is how the carpenter solved the square problem. There is a groove cut out so the lid can shut.



















The guy was the head carpenter at the Brown Palace Hotel in Denver back then. Lots of amazing woodwork in that place.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Oh my, that solution is also an invitation to slice a shin bone, I'm thinking…

One of these days I'm going to pick a small project and try to build it using only tools that are within the chest. It'll be a cool exercise to see if I've got it stocked w/ the 'essentials.' In the meantime, I'm only a poser that believes it's complete.


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Haha! Shin bone slicer for sure!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Smitty, that would mean shoot boards, mitre boxes and the like have to live in there too! Need a second chest under the first and a step ladder.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Walden, if you were short like Red, that solution would end your love life.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Kevin, i do have the collapsible Acme box in there, and the idea is a shoot board is a 'makable' appliance, not one that'd be carried from site to site. But I know what you're saying. It's kind of a ruse, acting as though a chest can hold everything…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


when I was a kid, my Dad had a carpenters tool box with some tools in it. I have no idea where they came from, (no one in my family ever did much carpentry or woodworking) but one of the things I remember was a collapsible framing square. Its been a few years, but it looked like it was copper. If I ever find one in the wild, it WILL come home with me. I have no idea what ever happened to the tools. I'm sure they are spread over the farm somewhere!!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


*...oh Smitty, you are the Man!*

I had never seen a Standard T.D. 101 "Take Down" square before.
I'm guessing it was designed just for such needs as you have shared with us.
...now if there was just enough room for a telescopic stepladder on one end of the chest.
(sorry, wasn't able to find an antique)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


^ Ooooo, I like that!



Thanks for stopping by, Len! Pushing the chest to be whatever it can be re: a place for useful (and used) tools.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


I like the Goal of a ('start to finish, the tools are in there') working tool chest. ...whether you work from it or not. 
...otherwise it's Storage.

Yours is a Keeper.
Nicely executed.
Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


;-)
I solved that in my Japanese Tool box, by cutting the Square to fit the box…
What a cool Square!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Smitty, my eyes are old. Went back to your pics and sho nuff there's the Acme! As far as the shoot board, I'd be willing to bet a small alteration to the removable saw till may produce a usable shoot board.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Man, you are imaginative to think of the saw till in that way. Very interesting. It's not very structural, not sure exactly how it'd be done… Now I'll give it some thought…

Mafe, I missed the part where you cut a square! But when pressed for a solution, sounds like it was the right way to go. So many of them out there, right? Thanks for visiting, loved following your travels to Jamie's place earlier this summer!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Thanks it was a wonderful tour, I have been off line almost since… Life you know…
It was just a standard Japanese square, so I thought it was fine. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Great solution/acquisition.

Thank you Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


RE: the last picture in the post above is the set-up of the drawers / tills through today. I'll have to take a picture and post it, but in the top till, under the pencils and two- and four-fold rulers is a Stanley #92 in a user-made wooden box. I have used that plane four times or so in the past couple of weeks, making it one of the most-used tools in the chest. That's actually a surprise… I'm using a shoulder plane more *because* it is more accessible than it had been when it was in the wall cabinet.

Also realized the Stanley #60 chisels (in the tool roll, top till, to the right) need new edges if they're gonna be daily users. Oh, and I don't have a full-sized hammer in the chest. Starting to think about a removable tote again.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


I have something on the drawing table myself, still experimenting. It's the mad scientist in me bwahahaha…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Pics of the location and box, SW #92 in the tool chest. I've come up with all kinds of uses for this plane lately, mostly setting it on it's side.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


My upper tray is too full so mine is down below but easy to grab without moving anything









The removable till i'm thinking about will hold my block planes, side rabbits, and some marking tools. Maybe I can get the shoulder plane in there as well.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...


Smitty,
I'm having doubts, although I can't attest to it, that the Master Carpenters, Finish Carpenters and Cabinet Makers worked from a single tool chest. 
...just MHO.
It's been quite entertaining watching the outfitting of the several chests being discussed. 
A 'One size fits all' Chest can obviously become very perplexing, but that has not deterred your quest for trying.
Have you considered a 'Rubik's Cube' approach?? 
...btw, your carpenter's apron doesn't have to be stored in there, you can just wear it when you leave for work.

Hang in there my friend, if this puzzle has a solution we know you will find it. *;-)*
Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *A Piece of the Puzzle Arrives*
> 
> Hello, and wecome back to this blog series! Installment #20 deals not with a modification to the actual structure of the chest, but with a change in contents that improved functionality.
> 
> ...





> I'm having doubts… that the Master Carpenters, Finish Carpenters and Cabinet Makers worked from a single tool chest.
> 
> - GrandpaLen


That's gospel, right there. Could not (and have not) said it better myself.

The chest will never hold a crowbar or flatbar for demo, so framing work is out. I do have a small nippers in there for pulling nails, though. And a chalk box. There's an Acme folding mitrebox for trim work, and a nail set or two. Cabinetmaking? Probably more equipped for that type of work more than either of the other two, and likely the one that I'm (unknowingly) working on the most to address.

Oh, the dichotomy (trichotomy?) of attempting too much from a chest that is already undersized.

Oh, and I'm none of those three in practice. Hardly more than an adept wood butcher, truth be told. Thanks, Len, for the great comments!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*An Update on Relevance...*

Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.

I gathered materials with the intent of building a small box to hold a couple of special glasses as a gift.










And I wanted to use the tools in the chest only as the ones that would build the box. All was well when the #7 jointer plane came out and edged all the stock.










The #50 made a quick entrance as well, and didn't disappoint.










I cut the pieces to length with one of the full-sized panel saws from the sliding till with success, and used the 9" square as well. But as I was working through marking and measuring, there was frustration. I didn't have my users in the chest. Didn't have a sharp backsaw inside for dovetailing, either. Or my regular marking knife. And using the the acme folding mitrebox that I had in the chest was a real joke (yeah, it's been inside, but not anymore). The clincher, though, was not having my full set of chisels in the chest. Long story short, I had to abandon the project and start over with tools from the Roubo Cabinet and not-wall-hung so it'd get done right.

So I've bumped (again) into the realization that the chest is not my go-to location for all primary users; those are scattered between three locations and not one.

It was disappointing to know I couldn't do a basic project with the stuff I'd been assembling for over a year. No more tools buys in the name of the tool chest; time to refine the contents with my users. Especially for the basics. And commit to sharpening the saws and chisels, and cull things from the chest that aren't truly user tools.

So this is truly a blog entry. It'll be interesting to see if things change over the next few months. And as always, thanks for looking.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


But, you've got all the very nice tools you need to craft beautiful work, just not in the chest, And you have the moxy to go to them for you satisfaction of a project.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Smitty, you're organized enough that you'll manage a chest. I remember when you got this beauty, and all the work you put into it. Will we ever have our tools properly organized and each tool exactly where we want it, when we need it? For me that's doubtful, but you just might achieve tool nirvana!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


It still looks pretty cool though sitting there beside your bench Smitty.

I don't think I will ever find myself in your predicament, because although I've never tried it, I know for a fact that working out of a tool chest would frustrate the hell out of me so I'm not even going to try it. )


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Amen to that, Andy. I think it's cool you're sticking it out Smitty, but my shop experience brings enough frustration to my life - I don't need to add this to it.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Great thoughts, Smitty! Thanks for sharing your shop…I just love to see the hardwood, and gorgeous tools!

Was reading Paul Sellers' Blog yesterday morn…the ultra minimalist…saw his STACK of toolchests.










I don't like unlabeled drawers, but multiple toolchests idea may take over my shop. Just not enough space in ONE.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


And if reaching inside one cabinet or another vs. a toolchest is my biggest issue, I've really got it bad, right? 

Sounds like everyone has a pretty good idea whether or not a traditional english chest would work for them or not. I didn't think it would be all that for me, but once I had the opportunity to create one I began to think otherwise.

So this blog entry is a continuation of thoughts vetted before on my dance with the form: Committing is not easy at all if you're not willing to go all-in with daily users. And this blog may be a worthwhile read for those considering building one. My biggest problem with that is the fact I made the Roubo Cabinet and really love it. The drawers are wide, and deep, and organized the way I like them; there's more stuff in them than the chest would hold, even if I'd take all the planes out of the chest. And if I'd do that (get them all in the chest), I wouldn't be able to get at each of the tools very quickly; there'd be lots of stacking…

The dull-saw issue is an obvious fix. My #198 and #199 rosewood marking gauges aren't moving from the bench, so I'll have to consider a tite-mark for the chest if nothing else will do (I have a strong preference for wheels). The chisel 'issue' is interesting, and I don't have a solution in mind just yet. Likely because everything I'm thinking leads to selling a set of chisels (not easy).

Enough rambling for now, and thanks for the comments!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Ahhh…these ramblings are the stuff shops are made of!

How we store these glorious vintage tools is more important than how we store kitchen utensils IMO! LOL. Just don't tell my wife I said that…

I can already see that all my users won't EVER fit in one container. I sort of rely on a cart next to the bench with misc tools all over it…cannot break that habit!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Love reading the thought process. Thank you Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Terry, that pic of Sellers' stack is interesting. Top chest is kinda dutch-like, but with a couple drawers vs. open lower bay. Makes a lot of sense to me. And the middle case is just like my Roubo Cabinet.

Thanks, Tony!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Smitty, my Dutch chest and its basic contents seem to be the minimum tools required (by me) to do a majority of my work; whether traveling or home. I think it will morph into my primary chest and the English chest will hold the less frequently used tools. Up till now everything I used came out of the big chest, when I went to class i'd pile what I needed into a tool bag. Tools were getting dinged and dulled., so I built the Dutch chest with travel in mind. As i'm filling the Dutch I realized it will be my go to tool source and be open most of the time. There are no other tool cabinets, and the tools on the peg board wall are mostly waiting for refurb/restore. So I still see myself primarily working out of a chest.
I do have one big advantage over most LJ's on this thread( relative to choosing tool storage ideas), I started out using a chest. There is no legacy of family workshops in my family so my woodworking habits were acquired by watching you folks, reading magazines, reading blogs and taking classes.

Just my noob two cents worth


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...





> I do have one big advantage over most LJ s on this thread( relative to choosing tool storage ideas), I started out using a chest. There is no legacy of family workshops in my family so my woodworking habits were acquired by watching you folks, reading magazines, reading blogs and taking classes.
> 
> - theoldfart


That's great insight right there.

Nowhere in the known family history is there a tool chest. I can only see back three generations from myself, mind you, but it's only been 'workshops' or sheds or benches on my dad's side. So I was not versed in the form until reading ATC. Yeah, Roy has one and talked about them, but even the examples I've seen at auctions are barn finds, filled with metal working detrius from farm/shop operations. As in chains, cold chisels, greasy parts, pliers, wrenches and the like.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Smitty, a couple of English style chests have shown up on CL around here and both had woodies in them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


My part of the country (Southern Illinois) didn't get much in the way of 'settlements' until the mid-1800s, and by the time there was sufficient population to support such crafts as furniture making, the industrial revolution kicked in and mass-produced items were the order of the day. That, to me, explains the lack of woodworking handtools in general in the rural areas around here.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Iv'e heard that the folks from Tool Barn/Liberty like to rust hunt here in MA because of all the pattern makers. Patrick Leach also is from here and I assume does a little local hunting as well.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Smitty,
As always, news from your corner of the world is interesting, enlightening and entertaining.
If you were to load this chest into your buckboard, or pick-up, and travel to a work-site 5-7 days a week, that in it's self would be the incentive to get just the 'users' organized and fit into this chest, or chests, which ever the case might be.
Personally, I find working from a single chest in the shop at least, a little more than cumbersome.
(i.e. Band-Aids on 3 fingers and the thumb of my right hand, but still doable.) *;-)*

I realize that is not what your challenge was all about. Kudos to your fortitude and thanks for taking us along and keeping us posted on your Journey.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


.....Just sayin'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Ooooo, I Likey!

You'd be a Genius if you weren't so smart, Yo.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Sorry Smitty. Snark is all I got for ya.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


How you been? Still running/jogging? Wondered if you'd come see your friends again!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Did a little over 10 miles today. Contemplating another half in March.

My volume at work has been non-stop since October. Which, obviously, is good and bad.

I have actually been in the shop a good bit lately but just working on small stuff. Tonight I put some BLO on a cherry shelf. My mother had a old glass curio cabinet. One of the ones with the curved glass at the front corners. Who knows where she got it. Well, it's made of ~ 3/8" stock and she just drove some screws in the top, which split the wood, and hung it like a picture. Then put 15 lbs of pottery in it.

I hung it the same way in my home but knew it's time would come. So, before it collapsed under its own weight, I gave it the "Smitty." I took it apart, planed the cracked top and edge glued it. Then the joinery was reglued and secured. Now I am going to support it from the bottom by said shelf.

........Oh, what friends?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Good stuff on the curio, nice save of a family piece.

Wish I liked working with cherry.

Me, to name one! Good to hear from you.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


+2 to friends, Dr. Yo…
Sorry work keeps ya away!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Scotty, glad to see your ok and making shavings. Missed you around here. Why don't you pull up a virtual chair and stay a while.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Okay Kevin, what would you like to talk about?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Oh those eyes!

1 How is the screen door holding up?
2 Do you still use the bench top Moxon for dovetails?
3 Any furniture pieces in the works? if so WHAT!
4 I'll come up with some more later.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


+1 to the screen door update. Pics of them in snow, perhaps.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Add another to the count here, friend and update request.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Think we have hijacked Mos's excellent thread, maybe we should mosey on over to the SOS?

Edit: whoops Smitty's, finding I'm forgetting where I am. Another slippery slope.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Thread integrity is of no consequence to me at all, he said. To Mos, perhaps. Me, not so much.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Good


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Gladys is all over the place, she was just checkin in on Stef a minute ago.

So thoughtful.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


What a skeezer that Gladys is. I thought I was special.

Whoa, a BYo sighting.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Gladys and Stef I can understand but BYo, NFW


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Fellas, it was my profile she is interestingly in. Stop chiseling, okay?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


She must like dusty vintage repairable tools, eh!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Oh… My… Gawd….

[now that's funny, I don't care who you are]


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


ROFL!

Kevin thinks Smitty is repairable, bless his heart. (Same applies to most of the rest of us, too. Especially stef.)

Good of you to drop by, BYo. Quit being a stranger.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...





> Kevin thinks Smitty is repairable. Bless his heart.
> 
> - JayT


Ouch! Hey!!!



EDIT: I nominate JayT for Best Use of Bless his Heart for February 2015.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Scared him away already, damn.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Working on the second commission table pieces this weekend, happy to report the chest is opened every time and is the source of many of the tools I'm using. Working with the permaloid Stanley #60 chisels, the 6" Craftsman square, the rosewood marking knife, and even the oil stone from the third sliding till. Used the sharp Cincinnati Saw Co. back saw (the other two sizes need serious attention), too. Oh, and one of the english turn screws. Definitely some relevance, and that's a good thing.

Even worked over the cutter on the DE #4 1/2, getting it in shape for real work.

So I continue to take things out, and try to work a couple things in that would enhance usability of the chest. It definitely remains 'in the rotation,' but will never be the sole tool repository in the shop. Being equipped to build an entire project is still the goal.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Its found a worthy home. It would be interesting to see a running inventory. What's in it, what got removed or replaced and why. Kind of a "diary of Smitty's" tool chest.

It would be a good place to go when a new be ask "what tools do I need", and just interesting all around.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


+1 on the inventory


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Always interesting to read about the progression of your process. Thanks Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Oh, crap, an inventory? I guess it's possible, but I'm not sure a newbie would get anything out of it. More for the curiosity.

Tony, you're always up for the comment. Thanks for reading along, Buddy, I appreciate it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


The toolchest is still opened every time I'm at the bench, and the handled tote has been a huge addition to the Relevance column.










That said, there's an approach to managing clothes that could be applied to this chest. To paraphrase, if I haven't used a tool in the chest in over a year, maybe it need not be there… i'd stretch it to 24 months, but even then a bunch could come out. In other words, all my users ain't in it. Oh, well. Would I do it again if given the chance to revisit the rehab decision? Of course!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Smitty. You fashion horse you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


I didn't say I follow that clothing approach, Tony ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Okay.

Reviving this blog.

The tools in this chest need to be the sharpest, best adjusted, as ready to go, as they can be. Towards that end, I'll be working to fettle/tune everything inside over the next several weeks. Last night, the No. 60 1/2 block plane.










Next up, the Stanley Permaloid chisels.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Polished edge on the 3/4" chisel.










A few more to go.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Done.

Now the No. 65 bevel shave.










Veritas guide helps.










Done. And the No. 62 shoulder plane is done too.










On to the bench planes in the bottom of the chest. And the No. 50.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


Your making me feel guilty about all my dull tools.

I'll need to do the chisels and some others before I start my next restoration.

Thanks for the motivation, need to finish vacation first!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *An Update on Relevance...*
> 
> Okay, time for an honest assesment of where I am with this tool chest. It's been about 18 months from completion. Pretty much every time I'm in the shop the chest is opened and at least one tool is used for an in-work project. I've added various tools that were particularly suited to it as well, such as the #50 plough and knock-down framing square, all making me believe it was becoming more complete, more of a key to my hobbywork. Well, I'm here to tell you it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> ...


That's the first night of nothing' but sharpening I've done in a long time. Hadn't had the No. 92 apart in years. All good stuff, nice to have that done. The chisels are scary sharp too, paring end grains without a second thought.

Gotta get a few saws to Bob…


----------

